# D&L 1 MODERATORS PLEASE LOCK THIS THREAD



## Mark (Mar 18, 2002)

Darkness and Light

"We'll take the flock into town, sell them to the butcher and I'll want to be back out on the road for home by mid-morning," pledged Gayle de`Prey to his young son, Arim.  Hardly a flock, the ten sheep were underfed and mottled about the fleece but they would have to bring their price if the family was to survive the next cold season.  "I'll not be staying the long in Jalston," he warned.  "They hanged your brother for the mischief he caused last year and I'll not be happy losing my other son because he can't keep his fingers from another man's purse.  Mind your step while in these walls, Arim."

With a shout to press them on, Gayle hurried his woolen charges toward the open gate of the county seat and cast his eye toward his boy to assess if his words had made an impression.  Doubtful of their effect, he shook his head and continued between the buildings lying outside the walled town still hopeful that the last of his offspring might survive a reckless youth to become a man of respect, if not wealth.

Upon the wall old Slort hacked up a lump of the dust he'd been ingesting from the night shift he shared with Haggerty.  Now that the gates were open and the sun had risen they only had a short while yet until their relief would come.  After clearing his throat he turned to his young companion and erstwhile trainee and commented on the morning influx of outlanders.

"See that bunch of sheep, there?  The fellow herding them had a son who was hung from the walls last summer.  That whelp he has with him was involved, too, I warranted at the time but no one could be coaxed to say a word against him.  Might be he was only in the area but I say _'Hang `em both up and show the rabble you won't stand for that kind of actin' up!'_  That's just me, maybe, but if you don't keep `em in line, don't show no respect for the law."

Slort finished his nightly duties with a parcel of his wisdom each shift and felt satisfied he'd done his job.  He rarely minded training the younger guards because it afforded him the chance to grab some sleep in the latest hours and the trainees didn't often make sport of his incredibly prominent nose and the hair that sprang prodigiously from ears like vines on a cottage.

"Look sharp, there, Haggerty!" Slort barked as he glanced down over the East Side of the tower before relieving himself over the parapet.  "I've got some business to conduct with the Primus of Liquids."

Slort's disrespect for the Elder Gods of the Elements, and the tired way he always referred to his crude morning constitutional notwithstanding, Haggerty watched as the herdsman and his son passed under the gate, between the towers and headed toward the slaughterman's pen just inside of Jalston.  Crossing the tower to afford himself a view of the interior side of his section of the walls, Haggerty's gaze drifted past the butcher's, beyond his own Father's smithy, and up the side of the four tiered structure of Noscalle the Bookkeeper.  Its marble facade presented a striking counterpoint to the whitewashed stucco of the average buildings of the town Haggerty had always called his home.  A glint of something shiny caught his eye briefly from a window on the third story but his attention soon returned to his last hour's duties atop the tower.

"If you can't get those mirrors adjusted more quickly, I can get any number of lackey's to do the job!" Noscalle reprimanded his apprentice.  "Beltazar knows I've had better and brighter under my tutelage and more than a few noble lords of the Kingdom of Toeffrus have offered the services of their children to work for me for no cost at all!"

Positioning the mirrors to catch the morning light in Noscalle's study was a chore Arthael performed each and every day since he'd arrived from Madosture.  Seated at the center of the room that comprised the whole of the third tier of his abode, Noscalle was the epitome of dichotomy.  Corpulent and balding, spotty and crude, one would not suspect the power he possessed in the Arts Arcane if he'd be met outside his domain.  He wore no jewelry or outward sign of his great wealth for every last Toeffrun crown that at come into his grasp went to finance his vast collection of tomes.

Hundreds of volumes of text devoted to subjects mundane and esoteric graced the shelves that lined the walls of this inner-sanctum.  But for the thin windows on the east and west sides of the room, and the stairway that led up to the rumored chamber of Noscalle's most prized library, the function of this room was not in doubt.  It was a treasure vault of knowledge that served as the preface to the windowless safe above.  As privileged as Arthael was to even be employed by Noscalle, and further still to be deemed trusted enough to clean and make ready the mirrors that lit this floor during the daylight hours Noscalle spent here in his study, he knew that greater secrets were stored not far away.  Secrets that would not be shared and knowledge that this apprenticeship would never see gleaned.

Having finished readying the mirrors on the East Side of the chamber, Arthael proceeded to the far end to readjust the others that had remained unmoved since yesterday afternoon's positioning on the west.  Taking a moment for himself, his wandering eyes looked to the other end of town where stood the second largest building in Jalston, the Temple of Darien.

"They're like little drops of sunshine, Dani!" spoke his friend Terner in the service of Darien the Guardian as they sopped up the poorly aimed attempts of their brethren from the cistern's floor.  "I told you when you joined there would always be work to do!"

What Terner hadn't elaborated was the level of the work but that didn't seem important to him.  His ever-smiling face brightly greeted Danmor each and every morning and took his leave at the end of every night when the seemingly endless tasks were finished.  It was a tireless life to be devoted Darien, or more appropriately to the temple and the likelihood of advancing in the ranks before age beset them was scant.  The hierarchy was such that moving up was reserved to those out converting the masses.  Stories of the Priests who made their way on the roads and deeper into the wilds bordering the Kingdom of Toeffrus to bring back wealth and artifacts for their superiors were renown.  The bravery of such individuals became the stuff of legends and formed the foundations upon which the major religions based their prestige and power.

"I'm so glad we lucked into these openings when they became available.  Yes, it's the cushy life for us, my friend.  None of that wandering the lands trying to dredge up old pieces of history or convinces some backwoods heathen that their life would be changed by the Guardian (all praise to Darien).  Three hots and a cot are all I need to keep me pleased the rest of my days, Dani!"  Terner wrung out his rag in the bucket again and shared yet another a blissful grin with Danmor then turned back to his chore.

The sheep bleated contentedly as they were ushered into the holding pen that would be their temporary home in their final hours.  Removing the bell collars from the animals, Gayle de`Prey shifted his weight nervously as Harden the Butcher cast his appraising gaze over the proffered livestock.  This process never allowed Gayle to feel at ease, and this time he was less than expectant of the perceived value of his stock.  Trying to cover his trepidation, he turned toward his son and said, "Arim?  Make yourself useful and go next store to the smithy.  We could use the money from selling these bells and collars.  See if they'd take them off our hands for a fair price.  If not, try the general market."

Gayle knew better than to try and include the collars in a deal with Harden.  The Butcher wasn't known for his generosity and he'd likely find some way to get them for free by under-valuing the sheep, so selling them elsewhere was the only way to get a bit more.  Arim knew his parents were no longer going to try and keep the farm as diverse as it had been in the past.  This would be the last trip to town his aging Father would make and Gayle was well aware that his son wasn't planning to walk in his Father's footfalls.  As Gayle handed the bells to his son it was as much to say that he knew a farmer's life was not a path they shared.

They'd never spoken of when Arim would strike out on his own but with the meager savings his parents had collected, staying under his folk's roof was no longer a practical option for Arim or his family.  Though his brother had managed to slip him the gems he'd stolen before being dragged off by the constabulary, and that money had gone toward the equipment Arim had purchased piecemeal over the last two seasons, Gayle had never spoken of the unexplained fortune.  Arim knew that he should not bring up the money, lest it further damage the frayed bonds that still held Father to son.  He also knew that somewhere in his Father's mind he'd managed to deny the deeds done by his eldest, now-departed son.  To offer some split of the ill gotten gains would have broken his heart even more than having lost one boy and knowing that he'd likely lose the other to a similar fate.  Though unspoken, when Gayle handed the bells to Arim it was as if to say that it was all that he could give him to help him on his way.  It was his Father's taciturn way of shoving Arim from the nest.  Without a word, Gayle turned away from his offspring and back to his business.

The Sergeant had come by with two guards to take over on the northwest tower and dismissed Slort and Haggerty from their shift for the day.  After descending to the street, and watching his mentor (such as he was) head toward the tavern where he'd drink his breakfast, Haggerty made his way to the smithy knowing his Mother would have saved him some of the morning meal.  Surely his Father will have finished eating and opened shop and the telltale ringing of hammer on anvil confirmed this supposition.  His pace soon mimicked the steady beat of metal on metal as his tired feet in iron-shod boots cadenced the familiar way home.  Haggerty could easily muse that the unvarying drumming of his heels on the cobbled main road of Jalston reflected the dull, over-night shifts in the city guard and his dull, daily routine.  Perhaps a change was needed in his life, if only for a while and but for an opportunity.

A sudden screech of protest broke the silence in the bookkeeper's library as the stubborn hinges of the mirror stand ground obstinately.  Glancing back toward the central desk, Arthael recognized the expression awaiting his eyes on the face of Noscalle.  Actually it was very close to the same mixture of annoyance and contempt that donned the face of the bookkeeper in most situations but Arthael, after a year in his service was able to now distinguish approximately a dozen varying degrees of this one mask.  In this instance it leaned toward anger and chagrin, while maintaining an outward blame for all things imperfect within his domicile.  Clearly, in Noscalle's estimation, if something was amiss it was the fault of his lackluster apprentice.

As if speaking to a child or a foreigner whose grasp of the language was tenuous Noscalle outlined the next action that should be taken to remedy the situation.  "Carefully remove the mirror from the stand and place it gingerly against the wall.  Then lift the mirror stand from where it lives in my home and carry it out of my library.  Take the stairs, one at a time, down and out of this building, with the mirror stand under your arm, and get the blasted thing repaired!"

In truth the old bookkeeper had gotten pretty much what he should have expected when he'd purchased the devices.  He'd coppered and silvered the local tinker so mercilessly when haggling the price of the craftsmanship that he shouldn't have been surprised if the damned things had long since deposited the mirrors in pieces on the floor.  Such was the same with Arthael's apprenticeship.  Each minor effect or spell was doled out to Arthael so sparingly in the time he'd been in Noscalle's employ that it was any wonder he stayed as long as he had.  The apprentice knew that there was much, much more that could be learned from the old skinflint but waiting until Noscalle saw fit to share his knowledge hardly seemed worth the perpetual and inevitable humiliation.

Taking the weighing of Arthael's future as some sign of hesitation in completing the task at hand, Noscalle called for two of his house servants from just below. The sturdy men who were always close at hand hustled up one flight of the tower ever mindful that tardiness when summoned was grounds for quick and unceremonious release from their underpaid positions.  Directing them toward the apprentice and the mirror stand, their master sputtered, "Help this boob with that useless hunk of metal and carry it to the smithy's stall forthwith!"  Changing his tone to one of exactness, he proceeded to caution Arthael, "Be sure to explain the nature of the problem with it to the Blacksmith.  I'll be damned if I'll have you take it back to that worthless excuse for a tinker who couldn't fashion it properly in the first place.  Let the smith know that he can receive payment for the privilege of fixing it when he comes later to check on the rest of the mirror stands.  Tell him that I'll pay him fairly and not be swindled as most of his class would attempt."

Noscalle redirected his attention now to his studies, dismissing the three underlings by ignoring them further.  One of the two manservants gave the same hopeless but acquiescent look that Arthael was accustoming to seeing on the face of the house staff and helped his partner to lift the device.  They then fell in line behind the apprentice, descended through the building, and joined the people who populated the streets of Jalston this early in the day.

Having completed their cleaning chores, and properly cleansed themselves, Terner and Danmor left the temple to perform a number of tasks outlined to them by their superior.  In preparation for a feast to be held at dusk, they had been charged with securing two lambs for sacrifice and post ceremony consumption by the guests.  They also carried with them a number of tools to be repaired at the forge of the smithy.  Both tasks were to be accomplished before returning to the temple where they would then be needed to scrub out the entrails and soot from the pit over which the ceremony would take place that evening.

"What a horrible way to die, eh?"  Terner postulated out of thin air and with the casual nature of continuing a conversation even though they hadn't been speaking.  This was not something new to Terner, and he often would have these outbursts of ideas and tangents.  "That old Priest Mikonnen must have been out of his mind to think making a name for himself at his age was a wise plan."

_Several days before news had come to the temple of the demise of a senior member of the temple who had made a trip south beyond the county border to a ruin in search of whatever might lie there.  The ruin, or so the story had gone, was the former temple of a rival religious organization built off in the wilds for some unknown and reportedly dark purpose half a century ago.  Nekrem, the Mistress of the Dead, was not a respectable deity for anyone in the kingdom to worship though folks of a superstitious nature would obligatorily place a silver piece in the mouths of the deceased to pay her due homage.  It was even rumored that the devout of Darien would secret a coin on those who died, and most religious leaders would turn a blind eye to the practice if the surviving family chose to do so.

Though no one was known to have made the trip to the ruin and survived, ventures to the unholy place were the subject of tales by common folks and tavern talk abounded with stories of the same on stormy nights.  It was said that one week to the south, past several small villages, beyond the town of Riversplit, across the ford of the eastern branch of the River Snake, and a number of days into the dense forest it lay.

Some, it was told, had lost their lives in the wilderness, having never found the ruin.  Others, having hired large bands of mercenaries had supposedly found the ruin only to go mad before uncovering its secrets and wandering back to civilization babbling their woe to any that would listen.  The priest, Mikonnen, had fared far less well than his predecessors had.  After declaring his intentions to defy the odds, and financing a party to escort him to fame and glory, Mikonnen had been thrown from his horse not half a day from the walls of Jalston and died of a severely fractured skull before he could be returned to Darrien's arms._

There was something unsettling about the grin on the face of Terner as he handed the satchel of damaged tools to Danmor and said, "Tell you what, Dani.  Why don't you handle talking to the smith and I'll go properly examine the lambs that we're supposed to have sent to the temple later today?  I'll meet you back there after I've made sure they're worthy of the sacrifice and good enough to eat."  Without waiting for a reply, Terner walked off toward the butcher's whistling a bawdy drinking song, the likes of which it would be doubtful he would know.


----------



## turtle (Mar 18, 2002)

((Beautiful))

Arthael walked through the streets towards the blacksmith. "Yes, Master" he'd said. "Whatever you like Master." 

Fie! For one year now he'd delt with this apprenticeship. It scraped against his mind like sandpaper. Why did he stay? .... 

Inside he felt a primal scream! RRAaa!

He stayed because he had no choice. 

Arthael's head fell down... as he walked down the muddy street he ceased to think about where he was walking, where he was going... left, right, left, right.... it was hypnotic... it helped him stop thinking about his dissatisfaction <sp? it's late...> with his lot in life... 

Was he destined to remain a "boy" his whole life? 

Arthael thought about last week, when he'd been made to clean out the laaaboratory.... 

Those bottles must have been there for decades...

Was This how he was going to make his fortune? Was This how he would distinguish himself? 

Arthael let himself daydream a while... of a time when he would strike out on his own... of a time he would forge his own place in the world... and then.. and Then, they would all respect him. They would all give him the respect he deserved... an-

(outside the blacksmith Arthael bumped into...)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 18, 2002)

As usual throughout the night, Jack had paid very little mind to Slort's inane ramblings.  "If you say so, Slort," being the most common reply the old goat, with, "Mmm, hmmm..." running a close second.

After the changing of the guard, Jack wearily slung his heavy, round wooden shield over his shoulder, and began trudging home, with a wave to Slort.  Hearing an unearthly screeching from the bookbinder's home, he glanced back up to the window where he had seen the earlier flash of light.

Making his way through trappings and the din of the smithy, Jack shouted over the ring of the hammer, "Sounds like Noscalle's having problems with those mirrors, again, Dad...  Maybe he'll bring them down here to get them fixed right this time."  

Out of the smithy he continued, and up the stairs to his small, spartan room above the noise and heat.  He leaned his shield against the wall, and unbuckled the belt that held up the scabbards that sheathe the dagger and hand-and-a-half sword issued to every guard in town.  He hung the belt and two blades carefully on a small peg over the shield.  Finally, he striped off the soft brown leather hauberk, that had been turned into mail by sewing wide rings of steel to it.  He draped the armor over a rickety chair and placed his steel cap on the seat.

Walking down the stairs into the kitchen for breakfast, he greeted his mother, "Flock's come in to the butcher's this morning, Mum," he mentions as he scoops porridge into a bowl.  "They'll have fresh mutton today."  Spoon and bowl in hand, he snatches up a thick slab of bacon from a hot plate, and makes his way out to the front steps of the smithy to eat his breakfast.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 18, 2002)

Danmor sighed as he adjusted the satchel on his shoulder, watching Terner walk away. Then he shook his head and made his way towards the the smithy.

Terner's words echoed in his mind. He could understand Father Mikonnen. After a whole life of service and duty, he simply wanted to do something to be remembered, for the greater glory of the Guardian. What was wrong about it?
Was it wrong to wish for something more than "three hots and a cot"?

Trying to chase away his thoughts, Danmor approched the smithy, and his attention was drawn by two men carrying some strange metal structure with mirrors and a young about his age that looked very thoughtful.

"Good morning. Are you headed for the smithy?" said with a smile.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2002)

*Arim "Shade" de'Prey*

Arim was deep in thought as he made his way to the blacksmith's shop. Had his father sensed that he would be leaving today? He felt bad that he would be leaving all the choirs to his old man, but he just couldn't stay there anymore. He felt too confined.

As he neared the smithy he noticed to men with a large mirror stand and a smaller man trailing behind them looking very grim indeed. Ahead he spotted another young man dressed as if he was a part of the clergy. Though a little worn from choirs himself.

"Good morning" , he said with a nod as he neared. "It seems the smithy will be busy today." 

Arim couldn't help but look the two men with the mirror stand  over for anything of value. They would be worried about dropping the mirror and would be vulnerable while distracted. Arim smiled to himself. His father's warnings aside, you were only doing something wrong if you got cought and _Shade_ didn't get caught.

[COLOR=sky blue][OOC: Spot check to see any valuables the men carrying the mirror have? I assume Arim doesn't have any equipment right now and will be buying it today. He is at the smithy's to buy his rapier and dagger as well as other metal equipment listed on my character sheet.][/COLOR]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 18, 2002)

"Are you from the countryside?" asked Danmor noticing the bells and collars.
"It wasn't a very good season, was it? May the winter be mild. Have you sold some cows?" commented, trying to start a conversation.
At the same time, making an attempt to distract the sulky guy from his thoughts: "Excuse me please, but can I ask you what kind of tool is this? It seems rather complicated."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 19, 2002)

Jack sat on the front step of his father's smithshop, and swallowed down spoonfuls of thick porridge to the staccato tapping of the hammer and tongs.  Chewing thoughtfully on a thick slice of peppered bacon, he curiously watched the cavalcade of prospective business approaching the forge.


----------



## turtle (Mar 19, 2002)

Arthael turns to the deacon and sizes him up.

Yes, we are heading to the smithy. Unfortunately I don't really have time to elucidate the workings of this mystical contraption to you. We are in quite a hurry on important business.

...and if i don't get this back soon there'll be hell to pay...

Arthael turns and walks toward the blacksmith.

 Excuse me sir, my Master commanded me to bring this here for repairs and to tell you the exact reason for its breakdown, which is obviously the fact that the quality of this is incredibly chincy (and my master extremely cheap). Nonetheless, I regret to inform you that you must commence fixing this immediately as it is needed urgently. My Master further requests *cough* your presence at his domicile in order to adjust the other mirrors. Payment will be given at the completion of your duty and is dependent on my Master's satisfaction with your job.


----------



## turtle (Mar 19, 2002)

After delivering the mirror to the blacksmith Arthael begins to pace around the room... he begins mumbling to himself and then says to no one in particular

 Rassin Frassin... fix... clean... debase... 

Did you ever have the feeling you were wasting your time? Here I am in a po-dunk town in a servial job... a delivery boy! 1 year wasted, and what have I gotten?

Arthael snaps his fingers, casting Prestignition (sp?). A jester's head made out of purple smoke appears...

 Cheap tricks! 

Arthael turns to the deacon. 

 Tell me... do you ever grow tired of your place in life? Do you ever dream of setting out on your own... to make your own fame?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 19, 2002)

Danmor startled as the young mage worded his same feelings. He wasn't prepared to answer such a question, a question he rarely had the courage to ask himself.

My place in life... setting out on my own... to be really useful to the people and show them the Guardian's ways... but to leave everything I know, the few friends I got... Terner would call me crazy to even think about it. 

What should I do? Darien, please show me the way! I need to make clear inside myself. 

"I sometimes do" said with an uneasy smile "Happiness is something you've got to grasp, they say. My name is Danmor, from the Temple of Darien." introduced himself, offering his hand. "Nice trick, in my humble opinion."

Noticing the blacksmith's son he knew by sight, he greeted him: "Good morning. Is your father busy?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2002)

Eavesdropping on the conversation Arim suddenly chimed in, (to Arthael) "Your Master? A man needs to be his own master. Make his own way in the world." He blinked in surprise at the cantrip. "A nice trick indeed. What you need to ask yourself, is how your master made his way. Follow in his footsteps, don't be his stepping stone." 

He looked at everyone gathered around.  "Pardon me. You don't even know my name. I am Arim de'Prey." He gave a slight bow to everyone, then added with a grin. "I suppose you really shouldn't be listening to me. My father always said my dreams where to big for my head. Unfortunatly, the life of a simple farmer has grown too boring to bare and I am afraid I must seek more out of life."


----------



## Krusk (Mar 19, 2002)

Krusk grumbles something incoherent about forgetting to logout.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 19, 2002)

Laughing quietly to himself at the sight of the Arthael's tirade, Jack cleans out his bowl with a heel of bread.



> *Noticing the blacksmith's son he knew by sight, he greeted him: "Good morning. Is your father busy?" *




"Morning Dan," the guardsman replies before gesturing with his spoon to the fuming wizardling, "Whether he's busy all depends on how much coin Master Bookkeeper's Apprentice there has seen fit bring with him..."



> *Eavesdropping on the conversation Arim suddenly chimed in, (to Arthael) "Your Master? A man needs to be his own master. Make his own way in the world." He blinked in surprise at the cantrip. "A nice trick indeed. What you need to ask yourself, is how your master made his way. Follow in his footsteps, don't be his stepping stone."*




"A pretty thought, shepherd, but some us still have duties to lord, friend and family," Jack offers.



> *He looked at everyone gathered around.  "Pardon me. You don't even know my name. I am Arim de'Prey."*




"Sure I know you," Jack replied off-handedly, standing up and wiping his mouth, "You're the one all the guards call Shady de'Prey...  You're the brother of the de'Prey the Captain hanged last year for burglaring the Gemcutter's."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2002)

"Thats *Shade*, and my brother is no concern of yours.",  he stresses the name as if talking to a child then assumes a more casual tone. "So what are you saying? You see your fate as that of a simple guardsman? Standing in the rain staring at the dark with nothing to do but trim your nails with a dull knife? Most of the guards in this town are about as alert as a wagon wheel." He grins and spreads his hands as if pleading innocent. "I'm just saying that there is more to this life than tending to sheep."

He motions to Arthael, "or being a servent to an unappreciative master."

He cocks his head at Danmor, "or rotting in a dusty temple"

"Or", he finishes, "sitting in the cold rusting like your armor."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 19, 2002)

"Better that than getting my neck stretched, Shady," Jack replies, as he heads back to the kitchen with spoon and empty bowl.

Nevertheless, the rogue shepherd's words struck home...  What was there here for Jack?  The city guard didn't hold much prospect for the son of a smith.  He'd already spent more than five years waiting for his Lordship to notice him.  Another five years isn't likely to see him become a squire.  Unless he joined the King's army, or went mercenary, or the Captain of the Guard died before his years, a professional sword like himself had few opportunities for advancement.

The thought rattled around the back of his brain, while he lay on his straw mattress, trying get some sleep before the next watch.  Try as he might, however, he could only restlessly toss and turn.  "Why couldn't that bastard just stick to his sheep?" he grumbled ruefully to himself.  Minutes later, he gave in, and went back down to the smithy, to see if his father needed a hand at the forge, what with all the extra work today.  A few hours work at the anvil should see him weary enough to sleep.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 19, 2002)

Dan waited for Jack to be out of hearing. "I'm sorry for your brother. It must have been hard for your parents. Some scars never heal."said sadly.
Danmor sighed heavily and screwed up his eyes trying not to think about his own family.
Then, raising his head with his usual smile, he continued: "Have you made up any plan? What are you going to do?"
He sat where Jack was before, laid the temple's tools at his side, and glanced at Arim waiting for answers with a curious look in his face.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 19, 2002)

As the young soldier disappeared inside, the sheapard's son stared a hole in his back. 

Suddenly startled at being addressed he turned to the young cleric and frowned. "Thank you. Yes, things where bad for a time. Mother still mourns even though she tries to pretend she doesn't. Father and I had to take up the slack, but this year hasn't been a good season so there wasn't much to do. I feel bad about leaving him, but if I find fortune elswhere, I'll return and mom and the old man will live like a nobles.", he finished with a half-hearted grin.

"My plans? not sure yet. I think I'll head down to Riversplit and see what I can hear from some of the locals and travellers. You can hear alot in places like that. Rumors and news travel fast on the water. What are your retirement plans? You gonna work under the clergy forever? Surely you must want to get out and spread the teachings of the Gaurdian."


----------



## turtle (Mar 20, 2002)

Arthael responds to Dan courteously

 I am Arthael. It is a pleasure to meet another learned person.

Turning to Arim, Arthael responds

 You are half right. I -do- need to be my own master. In many ways I am already. I have already left Noscelle in my mind. He has done little to retain it. However, I think following in his footsteps would not be right for me. 

Arthael waves his arm to encompass the town

 My destiny lies elsewhere. I'll not end up as a village bookkeeper!


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 20, 2002)

Emotions swirl in Arthael's chest... the desire to leave and the fear of missing out on more instruction from Noscelle...

Arthael turns to Jack

"Listen, I need to get this fixed for Noscelle right away. He told me there is to be no payment until after the work is done." 

Arthael calls out to the smith:  Are you going to come back with me or not? 

[If the smith comes back with Arthael then they go back to Noscelle and get the stuff fixed. If the smith doesn't come back to Noscelle then Arthael asks how long the mirrors will take to fix. If it is longer than 30 minutes then he heads back to Noscelle to tell him the situation.]


----------



## Mark (Mar 20, 2002)

John Haggerty, the Blacksmith and sometimes crafter of simple weapons and armor, heard the voices from the front of his shop.  Setting his hammer down on the workbench near the anvil, John went out front to investigate.  It looked like a real mixed bag of customers that were gathered there.

The young fellow holding the livestock collars and sporting a poor attempt at facial hair must be a farmer or farmhand though his outfit suggested something a bit more. John smiled at him first but, with a nod, turned to the others to assess their intentions.

Holding a satchel with a few mundane tools stuffed into it but in plain view was an acolyte of Darien, easily identified by the pendant he wore with its emblem of a shield and crossed swords.  Likely he was bringing them along to get them repaired for the temple.

The third fellow, the one he'd seen before moving about the town like he held everyone's future in the palm of his hand worked for the Wizard.  Probably a Wizard in his own right, John had seen him running hither an yon on this errand and that, all the while staving off his petty insecurity by keeping his nose as high as he dared.  John didn't care much for this Wizard's lickspittle.  But John feared the Wizard and that was enough to set Lonny Lickspittle at the head of the line.

"Good morning, Young Apprentice," conjured the Blacksmith with every ounce of mettle he could muster.  "I see you have some sort of device there that must be in need of repair if you are gracing my stall with your presence, eh?  That wouldn't be one of the mirror stands that Krevirt the Tinker told me he made for your Master, now would it?  Of course, it is."

Having overheard the explanation to his son that the other mirror stands would also need to be checked for any damage, John decided to move these transactions along as quickly and smoothly as he dared.

"Allow me to take this one to the back and give it the once over, adjust the hinges and grease them up properly, then I'll bring it to the tower with the tools I'll need to check the rest of the lot.  In the meantime, you stay out here where I can call on you should I have any questions.  Send your two assistants back to let your Master know I'll be along as swiftly as I may."

Getting the attention of his son he said, "Jack?  If this young lad is looking to sell those collars, give him a couple of silver for them.  Use a whetstone to work out any nicks and put an edge on those tools for this acolyte of Darien.  There's some leather strips and wire under the bench if the handles require fresh bindings.  Do it out here in front, would you, so you can keep an eye on the place while I'm in back for a while?"

Smiling to his son, he hefted the mirror stand and moved to the interior of the building to get to work.  The two manservants, seeing things were well in hand, returned to Noscalle's tower to report the situation to him.  Thus the four would-be adventurers found themselves standing in front of the Blacksmith's shop early in the day with not much to do but discuss their hopes and dreams, or perhaps only the weather…

(OODM- More and desired general information to follow...but post away as you see fit...)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 20, 2002)

Addressing Arthael but really talking to everybody he asks, "So what are you going to do? Not much room in this town for two wizards." 

He looks at Dan and Jack. "Always plenty of room for servants and guards, but that's the problem isn't it? I know I'm never going to matter to the world if I spend my life chasing sheep. I don't want to die wondering what I could have been. And I don't intend to meet my brother's fate....." 

He offers the collars to Jack. "What are these worth to your father? I need coin if I plan to set out for Riversplit today."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 20, 2002)

"I wish I could be worthy of such a task" aswered to Arim, "I really wish. I'm going to consult my superiors, and if this is Darien's will..." said with a determination that left him astonished.

Have I really said that!? Is this my decision? Is this me?

His mind walked a little more on the edge of this revelation, then he finally accepted it.

My master was right. Sooner or later, truth always find a way.
But how can I tell Terner?

"If this is Darien's will, I'll leave the Temple and find a better way to serve the Guardian." he concluded.

"Good morning, sir" said to the blacksmith, standing up.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 20, 2002)

"Yes, sir," Jack answers his father, while tying on a leathern apron.

"I'll be at your tools in a moment," he calls to the acolyte, "Set them on the bench, there, next to the grinding stone, if you please.

"Now let's see here, he says, perusing the handful of jangling collars displayed by the shepherd's son, "Tin bells...  There might enough there to make into a pot or two...  The leather's too old and worn for anything but thongs, though..." He scratches his chin for a moment before making an offer.

"I can give a half dozen silver pennies for the lot of them."


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 21, 2002)

Arthael turns to Arim

 There are many things to consider. There are certain benefits I enjoy as Noscelle's apprentice. On one hand he is a skilled wizard and I could gain much from staying and learning from him. But at the rate he is teaching me I shall be an old man before I could set out on my own... Could I learn more from setting out? Perhaps... probably. But... 

Arthael looks down at himself 

 I am not certain I am cut from the mold of a traveller. I like a warm fire, a bed, and heated wine before bed. Not very likely to find that on the road! Ha Ha! Besides, I wouldn't know where to go. 

Arthael looks into the distance...

 Perhaps... perhaps.... 

Perhaps if I were able to find some valuable object I could convince Noscelle to share his knowledge more quickly... I am ready for more than running errands...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

*Things set in motion.*

Arim looked down a the collars and shrugged. "Fair enough blacksmith's son." [/color=red]

He then turns and looks to the others. "I leave in two hours. If you wish, you may accompany me. I have no desire to travel alone, and you seem to be capable of interesting conversation at least."[/color=red]

He turns to Jack. "Think on what I said blacksmith's son."[/color=red]

He looks at everyone. ."Back in two hours. Think on it." 

With that he turns and heads off into the town looking to buy a few more supplies and some rations for the road.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 21, 2002)

After Arim leaves Arthael turns to the others...

 That was rather hasty... As though I would go wandering off with a roguish shepherd I don't even know... He'd likely rob us when we get outside of town...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2002)

Danmor waved a hand at Arim, then laid the temple's tools on the bench and turned back to the others: "It's never a wise thing to do to judge people before you know them. Keep your eyes open, but also your heart. You could be surprised" said with a severe look, soon replaced with an interested one.
"What kind of valuable objects? and where do you think to find them? They sure don't grow on trees. A senior member of my order went to some ruins in the south, but he had very little luck."

Looking at Jack he caught him yawning "Are you still in the night watch? You must be tired." said, stretching his arms over his head "Any problems? Any news?"


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2002)

Having left the Blacksmith's shop and the haughty apprentice of their Master behind, Refti and Dremn, the manservants of Noscalle headed back to his tower.

"Not sure why he stays on so long," began Refti.  "Never seen one of them last more than a few months before.  Couple of minor spells and off they go, usually."  He stretched his back recalling how the sizable blacksmith scooped the mirror stand out of their hands as if it were a feather.

"Remember that kid from Julm?" reminded Dremn.  "He was with the Master for nearly a half year.  Course he said he should have left after a few months but he did stick it out longer."

Dremn, seeing the pain that Refti was displaying, halted his companion in the street and positioned himself behind the slightly larger man.  Being Trundlefolk, neither was much taller than five foot and both kept themselves in modestly good shape, but Dremn was clearly the smaller, being a full three inches shorter than the other.  Reaching his arms around from behind, Refti knew the drill and folded his arms across his chest and waited for the assistance of his kinsman.  In one swift movement, Dremn locked his hands in front of Refti, lifted him from the ground and sent a cacophony of popping sounds to the ears of all the townsfolk within hearing distance.  Setting him back down, Refti gave a contented sigh and they hurried on their way home.

"See how strange the Trundlers hug each other, Mommy?" questioned a small girl as her Mother wove their way through the increasingly crowded streets of Jalston.  "They do it from behind and make clicky sounds!"

"Pay no attention, dear one," her mother cautioned, "and never let one of them get behind you!  They'll steal your purse or worse, I dare say!"  Bumping into a man supporting himself with a walking stick she said, "Pardon me, good Sir…"

"Think nothing of it, woman," he muttered as he shuffled past her and on his way to the wharf.  Continuing to mutter to himself he said, "No respect for an old sailing man.  No respect at all.  All my life spent at sea and nothing to show for it on the water or on the land…"

A large wagon, moving a bit too fast considering the growing crowds on the streets, bore down on the old sailing man forcing him to scramble to the side and he yelled, "Rein those beasts in, you marble headed fool!  There's folk about in Jalston!  This isn't a ruined town yet!"

"Watch yourself, old timer!" returned the teamster from his seat atop the wagon.  "If I don't get this load moved through before the sun is full in the sky I'll be stopping every other building while some old codger drags his feet to cross the road and find some shade!"

Turning to the man riding crossbow on the seat beside him the teamster said, "Gotta get this through early.  I told you we shouldn't have dawdled on the docks.  But, _'Noooo'_, you said to me, _'No, we have plenty of time'_ and the girls being loaded on the boat for Madosture were so pretty in their rags, all barely clothed and freshly rinsed by their handlers. You're an idiot, you are.  An idiot!"

"Hold your tongue, little man," countered the man beside him.  "I've got all the time in the day and I couldn't care less how long it takes for you to do your job.  What difference to me if I'm riding in one direction or another, eh?"

"I'll be asking for a different partner on future jobs if you keep that attitude, friend.  Make no mistake about it.  I've earned some pull in the years I've worked and I can pick and choose who sits beside me on my wagon!"

As they proceeded to argue three young women halted them in their path as the women struggled with a handcart they were pushing from one side of the road to the other.  The teamster and his partner took no notice of a fourth young woman walking past the back of the wagon, swirling her shawl from her shoulders over a small cask in the payload, and casually removing it from the wagon to a place it under her arm.  When the wagon began to move again, the weight of the cask was never missed.

After the wagon was safely out of range, the four young women gathered around the handcart to giggle about their prize.  Uncovering the now remarkably light handcart, they brought forth a tap, mallet and four mismatched mugs, popping the cask and pouring themselves an all-too-early cup of wine.

Two patrolmen who had gone unnoticed until now sauntered up to the four women with knowing looks upon their faces.  They had seen what had transpired and one of them was surely going to be getting his due.

"Ladies?" inquired the older guard as if it were enough to elicit a full confession filled with appropriate remorse.  He smiled knowingly and nodded toward the wagon as it continued down the street.  "Bit early to be drinking, wouldn't you say?  Or, by my whiskers, should I say it is a bit early to be drinking without proper companionship?"

"Oh, hello, Gormel," submitted the self-elected leader of the light-fingered foursome.  "You're moving rather stealthily on those old legs of yours, aren't you?"  She batted her eyes as she spoke, knowing his weaknesses better than he knew them himself.

Shifting his focus to his partner he said, "Follow along behind that wagon and see that no one else helps themselves to any of the goods.  No need to let them know about this little cask, though.  No doubt it would have fallen from the back when they made the turn and they'd be in trouble if it had rolled over some noble's toes."  He gave his buddy a wink, which was answered with a nod, and followed by his patrol mate moving along and leaving his buddy to fend for himself with the gang of unassuming thieves.

The burliest of the four women then took hold of the handcart and started moving it into a nearby alleyway, while the youngest handed her cup to the guard, and the third placed a caressing hand on his chest.  The fourth, unheeded now that the guard had all of the warmth he could possibly desire on a cool late autumn day, used one of her hands to rub the back of his neck.  The other hand she used to lift the dagger skillfully from his sheath as the five disappeared from anyone's view down the alley to who-knew-what-ends.

"Castoffs?" called a Priestess of Lakliana as she led her entourage through Jalston collecting used clothing and broken items from any who would give.  "Castoffs for the poor?"

"Here's for you!" shouted a caring sort from the second-floor window of his shop while holding out a bundle bound with twine.  One of her acolytes positioned his body below the window to catch the garments as the patron of the poor tossed the bundle down.

Off to the side three children tittered.  The oldest boy having just made short work of an apple chucked the core at the acolyte and the three delinquents turned to flee before seeing the results of their mischief and they ran off around a corner.  The apple core, however, struck well the side of the acolyte's head causing him to misjudge the bundle and it glanced off his shoulder to fall to the dusty street.  The Priestess sighed and motioned for two other minions to assist the embarrassed underling in collecting the now sundered bundle of garments as they lay strewn about at the foot of the building.

This gave her time to reflect on her position as a minor functionary of a temple that she deemed got far too little in a world that held so much… 

_ Ah, Lakliana!  The lover of life!  No religion in all the Kingdom of Toeffrus was more selfless, yet, too, no religion in Toeffrus was so little followed.  Still they toiled on against the odds to try and bring some comfort to the poor, some relief to those in need and some hope to those with no cause to hope.

The hierarchy of the worshipped deities throughout the kingdom was no secret to those with a moderate education.  At the root of it was Darlak, Mother of All.  Said to have shaped the known world with the help of the Elder Gods, the Four Primuses of Elementals, she was less a figure of power now than a respected but largely ignored Goddess.

Respected by all but those few that served the Elder Gods, that is.  For it was they who ruled throughout time immemorial while the world was chaos and all but unformed.  The four Primuses battled openly upon the water, air, rock and burning flame that made up what all there was.  It was not until Darlak had come to show them that there could be more that they worked together the bring order.  To them, she had promised, she would give back the world after it was shaped, but they were cajoled by Darlak and so betrayed.

They allowed their might to be harnessed and with their help all things were controlled by Darlak.  She bade them form the mountains and the plains, and from the surface of the world she bade them carve great seas.  She bade them organize the winds and through them conquered fierce and wild flames to bottle them beneath the ground.  When all was made as she had envisioned, she looked upon the world and had a change of heart.

She wept to the Four Primuses that her plans could not be complete without a child, for without a child she could not produce the greatest creation the Primus could achieve.  She convinced them that it would not be complete without beings to walk the world and worship the Four Primuses, and so to their egos she appealed and that was their folly.  To her they bent their wills and to her they gave a child in her womb.

Yet this was not the end of her treachery for she willed herself to bring forth a child like herself.  To her was born a Goddess and though she rejoiced in this, she further explained to the Primus that this would not yet be enough.  Although they felt that they were giving more than the original bargain, they were not so clever as to see through her plans and gave to her a son who was a God.

Through these two offspring Darlak populated the world with all nature of flora and fauna, from the smallest to the largest and both simple and complex.  While they went about their tasks, Darlak saw that the Primus were fatigued from bringing upon her the two offspring and she took advantage of them one last time.

Darlak had, through time, learned the secrets of the power of the Primus and used it against them to trap the Primus in other planes of existence.  It is claimed they dwell there still, railing against the world when they can from these foreign places.  But even Darlak's power was not so great as to last forever for her daughter had designs of her own on who should reign supreme.

Darlak's power, or so it is said, was later usurped by her eldest child Krem, even as the worship of Darlak was waning and her children enjoyed the wide, naive attention of the mortal beings upon the world.  Krem had chosen for herself a mate from the mortal beings that walked the world and even as Darlak had betrayed the Primus, so to did Krem betray Darlak.  The namesake of the kingdom, Toeffer, First Consort of Krem had been elevated to help her bear a child of her own just two and one half centuries ago after founding the kingdom from the six tribes of the Northwestern peninsula.

Indeed, he served his purpose, did Toeffer, for he had given of his loins to help Krem produce her only child, Nekrem.  Terrible as a storm and all Darkness as the night, the coupling of Krem and Toeffer had unforeseen results.  She is Nekrem who shunned the shades of gray that colored the moods and whims of the deities before her.  Even from the womb, they say, she schemed to throw down her Mother from her throne of power and bring to the world an everlasting Darkness.  But the power of Nekrem, though great, was not as strong as that of the others and she was banished to other realms where she plans her revenge and gathers the dead to her bosom where they suckle and despair.

It was Darien, Guardian of Darlak and second of her offspring who was instrumental in the casting out of Nekrem.  Ever-mindful of his place as the shield between his sister Krem and the utter destruction of their Mother Darlak, he held Nekrem in check just long enough to prevent her from her goals.  And Toeffer's strength and might with weapons combined with the wizardry of Beltazar, it was, that laid low Nekrem and drove her to her nether realms.

And what of Beltazar?  Instilled with Arcane abilities by Darlak to bring magic to the world.  This great Mage who was taken up by Darlak a millennium ago to teach order to the chaotic children of Darlak and act as Sage to the Gods.  It is said that he, after the banishment of Nekrem, withdrew from the plane on which the Deities do squabble over the attentions of the world.  Who that worship Beltazar would blame him for his wanting self-exile, since the minds of mages are always occupied with matters arcane and cannot be bothered with such trifling chattel as worshippers?

For mages are a selfish lot that cast their seed about the lands and care not where they take root.  It is rumored that when a person has the Blood of Beltazar they are destined to become an Artist Arcane, and should some mage of power take notice of them, be schooled in the Arts.  If they go unnoticed, though, they might yet develop the power to wield the Arcane powers on their own.  Two ways to the same ends, yet as unlike one another as could be; one schooled and disciplined, the other natural and innate.

But Lakliana, so they say, is the Lover of Life and the child of Light.  Some conjecture speaks of a mortal woman whose great fealty to Darien, the Guardian of Darlak, brought her to the stalwart God's attention and struck a chord within him.  For him, through her love, she bore a daughter, the beautiful Lakliana, and in this birthing gave all she had, even so her life.

But such were the tales created by mortal beings to explain the world they little understood.  Little the machinations of the deities do to salve the world of its woe for it was in this world that all people were left to fend for themselves.  A world where eking out a living and putting food on the table is all that most folk can muster between the Darkness and Light… _

Her acolytes now finished gathering up the clothing that had fallen to the ground, the Priestess of Lakliana sighed again and took no notice as a youthful girl, holding back tears, hurried past to seek her friend at a small but vital business here on the north side of Jalston.

Ponulia, the daughter of a moderately successful warehouse owner, rushed along her way.  Her fears welling up inside her soul and her darkest trepidation nearly driving her mad with grief.  As little as she wished to trouble the young man whose favor she hoped to one day possess, she needed him now and she was determined to see if he could help her find her Father.

"Jack?" she cried out when still a half a dozen paces from the door of the Blacksmith's shop.  "You must help me, Jack, or surely I will lose all sense and make a fool of myself right here and now!"  She stopped just short of Haggerty, paying no mind to the others gathered there.

Arthael was well aware of the reputation of his Master, a powerful man though not well liked in town.  He also knew that all who worked for Noscalle were painted with the same brush.  Popularity might be overrated but it had a way of opening a few doors and increasing the chance to achieve his own goals.  Being thought ill of did nothing to those ends.  Perhaps this was a chance to help someone out and in the process, help himself.

Before managing to get too far away from his new acquaintances, Shade could not help but hear the pleading tones of the young woman who had just insinuated herself upon the group.  If there was ever a chance to throw in with others who had little in common with himself, and still use those relationships to further his own plans, then this was certainly it.

Danmor's sense of duty was stirred at the tone of this woefully drained girl.  She needed help.  It wasn't like he'd have to leave town to look into the situation, so it didn't need to concern the temple immediately.  Maybe this was something he could accomplish without jeopardizing his status with his superiors.

"My Father has gone missing and I do not know what it is that I can do," Ponulia confessed when she had regained her breath.  "I tried to enlist the help of the city guards who patrol the docks but they laughed right in my face.  No one is more aware that Father is a man who likes his ale but to suggest that he might be drunk this early in the day, and then to assume he'd fallen off of the wharves and drown is just unthinkable."

She gathered herself further, now realizing that she had been speaking quite openly in front of several others besides her friend.  Deciding that she had no way to quickly sort out who could be taken into confidence, nor caring much since she felt time was all important to finding her Father, she went on with her story.

"The new warehouse, well, new to my Father since he has only just purchased it a month ago, was where I saw him last.  He was going inside to check out storage rooms below and I was off to our home to bring him back some breakfast.  He's been working so hard and taking hardly any time to himself outside of work since Mother passed away last Spring.  He doesn't even think of meals or sleep unless I remind him.  When I returned he was nowhere to be seen and the workers he had unloading a ship to fill our stalls said they knew not where he'd gone."

It was fortunate that Haggerty had slept well the previous day and did so right up to the time he had left for his shift on the walls.  It might not take so long to go and check out the welfare and whereabouts of her Father, and after all, she was a friend of the family.  Their Fathers often spent time together and she had caught Haggerty's eye several summers ago when she had started to come into her own as a woman.  How dangerous could it really be?  And who cared, anyway?  He was a guard in the service of the community and she was a member of that community.

"Can you help me, Jack?  I wouldn't ask if I thought there was some other way…" Her eyes were desperately trying to retain some semblance of strength but Haggerty could see that it was a waning will that held back her tears…


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 21, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "What kind of valuable objects? and where do you think to find them? They sure don't grow on trees. A senior member of my order went to some ruins in the south, but he had very little luck."




Jack plucks a pair of dull shears out of the pile of tools, and starts filing down the blade.  He idly looks up toward the priest, "That was old Mikonnen, wasn't it?  I saw him riding out at dawn a week ago.  All dressed up in a mail shirt and silk robes, with a half dozen men-at-arms riding behind him.  I heard they brought him back that very afternoon with his head kicked in by his own horse."



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Ponulia, the daughter of a moderately successful warehouse owner, rushed along her way.  Her fears welling up inside her soul and her darkest trepidation nearly driving her mad with grief.  As little as she wished to trouble the young man whose favor she hoped to one day possess, she needed him now and she was determined to see if he could help her find her Father.
> 
> "Jack?" she cried out when still a half a dozen paces from the door of the Blacksmith's shop.  "You must help me, Jack, or surely I will lose all sense and make a fool of myself right here and now!"  She stopped just short of Haggerty, paying no mind to the others gathered there... ~ ..."Can you help me, Jack?  I wouldn't ask if I thought there was some other way…" Her eyes were desperately trying to retain some semblance of strength but Haggerty could see that it was a waning will that held back her tears…




Jack paused in his work to listen to her pitiful story, apparently there truly was no rest for the weary.  "Oh, for the Love of the Gods," he groaned sympathetically, and then tried to reassure her. "Don't worry too much, Ponulia, your father's probably just sleeping off another tun of ale in some forgotten back alley.  I'll go find him and bring him home for you, alright?"

He stepped back into the house, calling to his mother, "Mum!  Master Chandler's gotten himself lost again, so I'm going to go looking after him for Ponulia.  She's out front in the shop, and father's nextdoor at Noscalle's."

He made his way back up to his room.  He donned the mail shirt and helmet, buckled on his sword and dagger, and slung his shield over his shoulder.  One never what sort of trouble one might run into down near the docks, and the garb of a guardsman could sometimes prevent trouble before it began.

Stepping out into the street, he again gave the young woman his assurances, "Stay here with Mum, and I'll be right back."  Without further ado, he marched off toward the warehouse.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 21, 2002)

Nearly overrun by a small girl on the verge of panick. Shade turned back to see what the problem was. Hearing her story he looked at the others. _Maybe there is coin in this. I could use a bit more before I leave._ 

"I think I'll help out. Call it a final act of kindness for the town of Jalston", he said with a sly grin.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2002)

"May I offer my help too, Miss?" offered Danmor "My duties can wait, and I would do all that I can with pleasure to ease your worries. I am Danmor, servant of the Guardian. We'll be back with your father pretty soon." tried to reassure her before making his way after Jack.

"Is this warehouse by the docks?" he asked the guard "What' s happened, in your opinion? She seems rather shaken."


OOC: I don't think I'm supposed to carry armor, weapons and shield to go to the smithy. If the temple is on the way, I'll go and catch my stuff, otherwise I think I'll grab a stick or something.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 22, 2002)

Arthael looks a little confused, then responds to Danmor...

 Err, I don't exactly know _ where _ one would go to look for items of value... They don't tend to lie around randomly... And those ruins you mention...

Arthael laughs nervously...

 I've heard that it is a rather dangerous place...


When the young woman comes Arthael sizes up the situation...

 Let it not be said that only I sherk from helping this lady. Everything here seems in order. If there is nothing to worry about than there will be no harm done in my coming. You may, however, find my insights to be valuable if there is some kind of problem.

Arthael turns back to Danmor 

 Besides, I want to continue our conversation. What exactly have you heard about those ruins? 

Arthael falls in behind the others...

((OOC: I assume I just have my spellbook, dagger, robe and spell components... oh plus my 26 gp ))


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 22, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Is this warehouse by the docks?" he asked the guard "What's happened, in your opinion? She seems rather shaken."




"It's not far from the docks," Jack answers as he makes his way up the crowded street.  "Her father has an fondness for strong drink.  If he's had too much, he apt to wander off.  More than likely, we'll find him passed out in the sleeping room of some tavern down portside...  But you never know in that part of town, he may have run afoul of some foreign sailors, injured himself in a drunken stupor, or made a poor wager in a card game."


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 22, 2002)

Arthael turns to Jack and says (quietly so the young woman doesn't hear)

 Sounds quite honorable... are all the guards of such outstanding character?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 22, 2002)

Jack stops and looks at the apprentice.  "Master Chandler is not a guardsman, he's a merchant who owns the warehouse in question," he says in a normal tone of voice, having left the young woman at the smithy two hundred yards back.  "And no...  Most of the guards are much less...  honorable."  He resumed his march toward the docks, with the living blasphemy that was Slort presenting himself as a shining example of the honorable guard in the back of his mind.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 22, 2002)

Having been tailing the other characters, Shade chimed in from behind. " Oh yes! The guards are very honorable.", he said sarcasticly.

"I have to say, I'm impressed with you... Jack is it? I am surprised you would take time for such a menial quest."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2002)

Dan shrugged answering to Arthael "Nothing sure. It is said that an old and mysterious temple of Nekrem lies somewhere in the forests to the South. The stories of the few that claim to have found it, and managed to come back were quite... frightening, though."

And, feeling compelled to enter the dispute, he remarked softly: "There are people who stay awake at night to make us sleep safe. Jack, here, is one of them, and I think they deserve a little more respect than that."


----------



## turtle (Mar 24, 2002)

Arthael looks toward Danmor...

 A man deserves respect for what he does, not who he is. Being a guard or a lord does not mean one is honorable and being a servant does not mean one is of questionable character. I have come into contact with many a noble and man of arms who exemplified none of the finer virtues... 

Arthael turns to Jack...

 Forgive my mistake. I wasn't listening as well as I should have. I was absorbed in my own thoughts. I assumed you were being called to rescue one of your fellow guardsmen... 




((OOC: doh!))


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

During the trip Arthael occupies himself with daydreams...


Here: Arthael advises the king


Here: Arthael returns home a man of power... He shows all those who doubted him that he is just as good as his brothers and sisters...


Here: Arthael is given the key to the city


Here: Arthael slays the dragon and saves the girl


Arthael is so wrapped up in his own thoughts that the outside world seems to fade into the background...


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

All the while Arthael had been at the smith's, his Raven familiar had been flying around here and there. Raven flew up into the eaves of the smith's shop and ate worms. When the group set off Raven flew on ahead, taking in the scenary of the town...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Shade walked along quietly. Always on the lookout for an easy take, he watched the people as they went by.

_I hope there is some coin in this. I could use it if I'm to be on my way before tomarrow. _

[OOC: Mark?]


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

Arthael looks toward Shade

 What exactly are you looking for shepherd? 



[OOC: dings the little bell at the front desk... hellooooooooo]


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2002)

Graciously accepting all of the offered assistance, the young woman seemed to be getting a hold of her emotions.  She even allowed a brief smile to cross her lips as the novice priest of Darien introduced himself.  Undoubtedly, she felt strong comfort knowing that a man of the temple was going to be helping in their search.  In answer to the various questions and questioning looks regarding the details she said, "Business has been fairly good in recent months and Father thought that reinvesting the profits was a wise move.  To that end he purchased a little used, and somewhat run down, warehouse in lower Jalston.  He was supervising the renovation, and taking in the first cargo to be stored in the better section, when he was last seen."

"I didn't ask too many people for more details because most of those folks he has working for him are from 'The Dives' and while they labor for low wages, I don't trust most of them.  I hurried here to see if Jack would help me without doing much more than looking around at the warehouse and that tavern, 'The Gull's Lament" where my Father sometimes drinks.  Perhaps you will be able to find out more than I since there are more of you and the types of people you'll need to question won't be treating you like they dare treat me."

After the Blacksmith's son gathered his gear, the group headed toward the last known location of Ponulia's father.  Although he had suggested that she stay behind, she insisted that she go as far as the warehouse to point things out, if need be, and be on hand should they find him quickly.  Haggerty summed the situation up fairly well to his compatriots as they moved through the town following the desperate young woman, both in regard to the chandler's proclivity to drink and the town guard's general disinterest in anything not lining their pockets.  Moving ahead of the group, oblivious to their various hushed exchanges, Ponulia paused briefly as they passed 'The Chubby Chandler", the shop where her father and she pied their daily trade.  After a moment of reflection, she led onward.

As they passed the Temple of Darien, Danmor inquired if he'd have time to stop and grab his gear.  Not wishing to put those coming to her aid into danger unprepared, Ponulia made no objection but encouraged the young Priest to make haste.  Danmor found that his brethren were so engrossed in other duties he could easily accomplish the task with no hindrance and the party proceeded on their way.  As they waited out side the temple, they had the chance to look around this section of town.

The Bazaar was in full swing outside the northern most wall of the main keep as many merchants pushed wares from outside the town of Jalston.  Fresh foods and dry goods, leather, metal and wood works were all in abundance and each kiosk proprietor did their best to raise their voice just a bit higher than the makeshift shopkeeper in the next stall.  Customers looking for a meal, and those just looking for a deal, wandered from place to place sampling tidbits and examining items of greater and lesser value.

Clothiers of many kinds were lined up along the way.  Generalists with full suits and ensembles were right beside specialists like the man who claimed a secret formula that his family kept to make the dyes in his blouses so vibrant.  Hats of every make and style hung from the awning of one booth and next to that an open kiosk with benches the underside of which were stowed a myriad of boots and shoes.  Garments of all kinds made of leather, wool and such exotic fabrics as came from Tintel, Ronk-Tew and Culwain's Coves.

The returning acolyte Danmor interrupted the sounds of barter and trade, now freshly decked out in his gear and ready for action.  Turning their backs on the Bazaar, the group moved through the central gate of Jalston and down to the Wharves and Dives.  Turning immediately to their right Ponulia pointed to the new warehouse of her father and resisted the urge to allow her despondency get the better of her.  A number of carts moving to and from the docks were bringing cargo to the big bay doors of the structure and workers were getting the goods inside.  At the far end, a dozen various tradesfolk were busy at their crafts repairing a number of deficiencies with the building and making some needed improvements.  Glancing across the way the dark doorway to the 'Gull's Lament' stood open and smoke from a myriad of habits and pipes lazily wafted into the open air.  But where to start…


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 27, 2002)

The acolyte nodded to the mage: "You're right. I just wanted to point out that not all guards are questionable like those wretches our young lady met at the docks."

When the group reached the Temple, Dan stopped and turned to Ponulia: "Do you mind stopping for a moment? I would like to be better equipped... just in case. But it will be unnecessary, you'll see." he smiled at her "I'll be back in a hurry!" said as he rushed to the temple.

Danmor strode through the arcades toward his cell, slowing down only to watch some of his brethren working peacefully in the kitchen garden while the notes of a hymn were spreading in the air.

Am I really going to leave this life behind?
But there could be more crying girls out there. Who will help them if I don't?

Dan entered the cell he shared with Terner and threw off his robe to wear a softer tunic and then his leather armor. He fastened it with a large hide belt to which he secured a small mace. Looking for something useful among his few possessions, he grabbed the spell pouch, his medical tools and a little wooden shield he hung on his left shoulder. Lastly he left his sandals for a pair of hard boots.

He ran out of the Temple hoping not to be stopped and asked questions, and reunited with the group.

Once arrived at the docks, he stopped, fondling absent-mindedly the pendant with Darien's symbol, looked suspiciously at the tavern and said "Let's start from the warehouse, uh?"


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 27, 2002)

"That was the plan, priest," Jack answered.  "Look sharp, fellows, and try not to fidget."

He made his way down to the great loading doors of the warehouse, and hailed the supervising longshoremen, "Halloo!"  He approaches with the implied threat of his hand resting on the hilt of his sword and continues once he has his attention, "Good Morning, sir...  Have you perchance seen Master Zelper this morning?  He did not return home last night, and Miss Ponulia is woefully worried."  Jack's free hand descreetly slides into his belt pouch and withdraws with the implied reward of two silver pennies should the information prove useful.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Arim looked at Arthael. "Looking for? Oh nothing in particular." 

He fallowed the others down to the docks. Standing behind Haggerty he watched for any signs of trouble.

Taking a good look at the warehouse, he looked for easily accessed windows or an easy way to the roof. If they had to sneak in, he wanted to be prepared.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 28, 2002)

Danmor made for the other end of the building, and inquired the tradesfolk at work: "Excuse me" said loudly to draw their attention "I'm looking for Master Zelper. His daughter can't find him, and she's very worried about what's happened to him. Can anybody help me, please? Were you working here yesterday evening? When have you seen him the last time?"
The cleric waited impatiently for answers trying to understand what kind of people they were.

Diplomacy +5, Gather Information +2, Sense Motive +3


----------



## turtle (Mar 31, 2002)

Arthael lazily follows behind Danmor...

Under his breath...
 Damsels in distress... what's next? I hope not a dragon.... 

At the same time the prospect of adventure spurred his interest... 

 All in all this is a better way to spend the day than cleaning out chamber pots Arthael my boy! 

Arthael stands behind Danmor silently, letting him do the talking.


Meanwhile, Crow flies about randomly, taking little heed of the human world...


----------



## Mark (Apr 2, 2002)

Haggerty and Arim approached the northwest end of the warehouse to question the workers there.  Most were toiling quite hard this early in the day, but a few had taken advantage of the lack of supervision to seat themselves on some crate and pass around a bottle.

At the Town Watchman's approach, the three lay-abouts snickered under their breath.  One of them raises a cautioning hand to his fellows in indication that he will handle things.  Rising from his perch, he moves forward to Haggerty and asks a question of his own.  "Who's asking?"

At the southeastern end of the building, Danmor and Arthael began to question several men who were busy repairing the near corner of the roof.  Apparently some of the shingles had been loosed by a past storm and the ends of the beams beneath had started to rot away.  Two glanced up at the insistent tone the acolyte had taken with them but went back to their task.  The third, seeing that his mates weren't going to take heed, made his way to a nearby ladder and descended.

Walking up to Danmor and Arthael he answered the query, "We've only been working this morning and Master Zelper was here when we arrived at dawn.  He didn't look well, to my eyes, and might have been at the bottle again, if you'll pardon my saying so.  He must have walked off while we were busy, for I haven't seen him since.  I heard his daughter ask after him not long ago, over by those cargo handlers," he says pointing down toward where Haggerty and Arim are, "but I could not hear any of the exchange between them beyond that."

He stands patiently expecting further questions and the two party members notice a pendent of wood hanging from the leather thong about his neck.  The crossed swords and shield of Darien the Guardian, Danmor's Faith, peeks out them between the laces of his shirt born on a simple, peasant's ward.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 4, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *At the Town Watchman's approach, the three lay-abouts snickered under their breath.  One of them raises a cautioning hand to his fellows in indication that he will handle things.  Rising from his perch, he moves forward to Haggerty and asks a question of his own.  "Who's asking?"*




"I am," Jack replies coldly.  He steps around the loud-mouth to address the other two idlers, "Perhaps one of you two gentlemen are more interested in earning a little easy money?"  Jack casually flips a silver coin in the air.


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Arthael bows slightly to the man 

 Thank you for your help kind sir. It seems the cargo holders is the next place to go. Do you have any other suggestions?

When they are on their way again Arthael turns to Danmor

 One can always count on your folk to be the helpful ones.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 4, 2002)

"Thank you, brother. Your kindness will be rewarded." Dan smiles at him "My name is Danmor and I serve the Guardian. How is your work going?" says with a friendly voice.
After a little conversation, he asks him again "So, you haven't seen anything strange, or suspicious?"
In case of a negative answer "Goodbye and thank you again. May the Guardian watch upon you and your family."

Answering to Arthael "Thank you. Who can tell how far a little bit of kindness can go?"


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Arthael snorts and rolls his eyes


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

The problem with nice people is that they are easily manipulated and taken advantage of...


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2002)

As Haggerty steps around the brash man, it has apparently caught him by surprise.  He wobbles for a moment in his early morning drunkenness and barely gets out a half-hearted, "Hey," before one of his compatriots leaps up from his lounging.  The sight of the coin being flipped in the air, and the promise of payment, has seemingly shifted this other fellow's focus from trouble-making to compliance.

"Don't let that lout give you any problems, friend," suggests the wiry new comer that has joined the conversation.  "He's half in the crate and doesn't pay enough attention to things to be of any real help.  He even gave the young lady some story about the chandler not having been here, but the three of us weren't on time this morning.  Head on inside and talk to the foreman.  He's in toward the back making sure the cargo is stowed properly."

The informant ends his quick explanation with a grin and glances expectantly at the silver piece.  The loud-mouth, now that the beans have been spilled, scratches his posterior and plops back down where he had been when Haggerty and Arim had first walked up, somewhat humbled by the rapid change of events.

Sheepishly, Ponulia slips up near Haggerty and clarifies things a bit.  "He must mean Krenid.  I'd heard my father mention the other day that he had hired him to handle the warehouse stock.  I've not met him yet and didn't see him earlier today," then trailing off quietly so only Haggerty can hear her, "but I didn't get any further than speaking with that brute with the bad attitude."

As the brief conversation Danmor and Arthael are having with the roofer continues, they hear an outburst of laughter across the street from an open doorway of the rundown tavern.  Seems like a few people are celebrating the new day.

"It is good to know you, Danmor," states the tradesman with a warm smile.  "I'm Funiz and have followed the ways of the Guardian since I was a child.  The work is difficult but I am happy to be employed.  Far too many folks will have to go without meat on their table in the next cold season if they can't gather some coin now.  I'm happy to say that I won't be one of them."

"Can't say as I've been paying much attention to anything other than the shingles this morning but the foreman of the warehouse is around here somewhere.  Maybe check inside and don't pay any mind to those roughnecks out front.  They're much more trouble than they're worth, I'd warrant.  Fare well, Danmor!" He finishes and climbs the ladder back to the roof.

Arthael and Danmor move down to where Haggerty is finishing his questioning of a man near the warehouse door.


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2002)

Arthael looks around

 Well gentlemen, shall we head inside? 

Arthael enters the building first...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 6, 2002)

Jack tosses the coin to the scrawny helpful fellow, "Now, don't go spending that all in one place."

As the wizard and priest arrive, Jack agrees, "Absolutely, the dock foreman is in there somewhere.  He might have met with Master Zelper earlier this morning."

Jack walks in after Arthael and presses on ahead.  He approaches the first worker he sees, and inquires, "I'm looking for the foreman, do you know where he can be found?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 7, 2002)

> The problem with nice people is that they are easily manipulated and taken advantage of...




"But it won't rest unpunished, Arthael. Try to see it this way: the web can be the spider's greatest weakness."

Danmor sighs at the sight of the drunk docker and his greedy fellows and murmurs a little prayer for their poor souls, while he follows Jack and the mage into the building.
He looks around, trying to understand how the warehouse is run, and if the business are thriving or not.
He thinks of the people laughing at the tavern, and has a bad presentiment, but he tries to chase it away and to pay attention at the surroundings.


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

Arthael steps back and keeps a watch over the room while he lets his companions do the talking. Arthael knows that his strength lies in other places and prepares himself for any trouble.

Arthael mumbles to himself

 Can't be too careful in run-down areas like this Arthael my boy... Drunkards, rogues, and confidence men abound...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 7, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *Arthael steps back and keeps a watch over the room while he lets his companions do the talking. Arthael knows that his strength lies in other places and prepares himself for any trouble.
> 
> Arthael mumbles to himself
> 
> Can't be too careful in run-down areas like this Arthael my boy... Drunkards, rogues, and confidence men abound...  *




"Not to mention," Jack adds quietly in the wizard's ear as he passes, "Sellswords, footpads, and cutthroats..."


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

Arthael eyes Jack with a gaze that is impossible to interprete.

Arthael shudders... and continues to scout out the room...


meanwhile Raven flies around much as any bird would... it takes little notice of the things that confound the world of men (or women )


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2002)

Arim has slipped off and won't be returning.  He leaves no impression on your minds and his leaving bears no comment or concern.

Catching the coin, the Informant returns to his fellows, one of which is noticeably disheartened by his inability to assess the situation and take advantage of Haggerty's generosity.

There is an odd change to the air as the party enters the warehouse.  The familiar smell from the sea is still prevalent but is almost drown out by the musty odor of a building only recently reopened.  Danmor's eye notice that there is a serious lesson or two that could be learned by whoever last cleaned this place.  Although some effort must have been made to remove larger pieces of debris, even the simple use of a broom seems to have been underrated.  Dust creeps up in the corners with various shards of crate slats and box nails.  A good pile of cargo has been stowed, and from the looks of the nearly empty wagon backed up to the doorway, the work here of unloading is almost finished.

Moving into the warehouse, Haggerty, Danmor, Arthael and Ponulia look around for the foreman.  There are only tow people inside, and at the request, one of them motions to the other, who stands looking at the new arrivals expectantly.  Glancing back at his task, he jots down figures with chalk on a piece of slate.

Krenid, as apparently this man must be if Ponulia's information is correct, is a tall man, broad in the shoulders and with a healthy growth of auburn facial hair.  His beard and mustache are offset by the lack of any growth on the top of his head.  Dressed in gray, woolen clothing, he's got a pair of heavy, leather gloves hanging out of his back pocket.  Finishing a quick notation, he looks up again and smiles.

_________________________________________________

OODM: We're moving on without Arim.  I gave him every opportunity to contact me (the rest of the weekend) and I assume he just doesn't have the time for all of his games.  Please, check out this new (but not officially released) Locus - Jalston to further familiarize yourself with the town.  Let me know if you notice any errors that have creeped into it.  You are my last line of editing it before official release.  Thank you in advance for any help in this. 

BTW - I'm going to have them shut down the META thread.  We'll work with OOC/OODM additions to regular posts as needed.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 8, 2002)

I was actually going to post today. Not a problem though, I do have a bit too much on my plate. Just too much going on right now. My apologies and I wish you guys well.

No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I was actually going to post today. Not a problem though, I do have a bit too much on my plate. Just too much going on right now. My apologies and I wish you guys well.
> 
> No hard feelings I hope. *




No hard feelings.  Maybe sometime in the future when time is more forgiving and you've less to do.


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

Arthael stands back and surveys the situation. He nods to Krenid and keeps an eye on everything. He looks around at all the various oddities in the room, making mental notes of all he sees...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

"Mr. Krenid?" Jack assumes.  "I'm guardsman Haggerty.  I'm looking for Miss Ponulia's father, since he's gone missing this morning.  One of your workers outside said you might have seen him earlier today."  As Jack waits for the reply, he hopes to himself that the supervisor will be considerably less belligerent than his errant employees.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 8, 2002)

"Good morning."
Standing by Ponulia's side, Danmor's eyes inquire Krenid's face as he answers to Jack.
I hope he could help us. But I've still got that feeling...


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 9, 2002)

OOC: ((Assuming it is not a problem I'm going to change my feats from silent spell and combat casting to spell focus (transmutation) and spell focus (evocation) ))


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

((off the front page means i say bump... )) will change this

btw the jalston adobe file was great. the web can do wonderful things. the linking of the buildings on the map was really impressive. personally, i think this kind of resource is in a way superior to the written text. of course you need to get back your investment. anyway... there are some things 'puters can do that paper cant.... that's what we should be taking advantage of. kudos!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 10, 2002)

OOC: Mark, are you busy working at Focus: Jalston? (If you are, good work!) And did you find/look for another player to join us? IIRC Reapersaurus was interested.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2002)

Krenid looks over the group gathered around him and grunts.  "Haggerty, eh?  I've not seen Zelper since this morning when I first arrived to receive these goods.  He had just finished getting the roofers starter on their task, came over to me and couple of the men and let us know which ship had the cargo.  I walked over to be sure the wagon knew where it was bound and returned to find that he was gone.  I'm not sure where he might have gone."

The other worker standing nearby cleared his throat as if he had something to add.  With a nod from Krenid, he said, "I was here then also.  Me and the fellows were waiting for Master Krenid to return with the wagon and we went over to draw some water from the well.  I don't think Master Zelper ever came out of the building after speaking with the foreman.  I guess I could be wrong but I wasn't really keeping track of him," he finishes with a shrug.

Glancing around at the cargo being stowed, it doesn't appear to be anything out of the ordinary.  Miscellaneous casks and kegs, along with crates and boxes of varying size, are neatly stacked against the back wall of the small storage room.

Peeking behind the southern most of the two, big warehouse doors Arthael spots a closed portal.  It's old but looks solid and had at first gone unnoticed being hidden by the warehouse door.

In answer to the unasked question, Krenid offers, "I having looked in there.  Zelper said that all of the goods should fit fine out here and not to disturb anything beyond this room.  I suppose he may be in there sleeping off…  Sorry, Miss Ponulia."  He trails off not knowing what to say regarding his verbal blunder.  He'd managed not to cast aspersions on his employer until this point and looks truly embarrassed to have said anything at all.


OODM: Thanks for the kind words on the Locus.  I'll be working hard on the Focus but try not to let it compromise the game too much.  I'll contact Reapersaurus and see if he wishes to jump into the Rogue position.  No problem on the feats, turtle.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 10, 2002)

Breaking this awkward silence, Danmor asks politely, looking at Krenid and Ponulia"Do you mind if we have a look?" and walks towards the portal, with the intent to open it if nobody stops him.

Why on earth did Mr. Zelper decide not to use this other room? It can't be worse than the rest of the warehouse.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 11, 2002)

"Don't disturb anything beyond this room, eh?" wonders Jack.  one of the primary rules of a guardsman investigation is to not do what they tell you.  "Go ahead and open the door, Dan."

"Don't worry about it," he consoles Krenid over his mischosen words.  "We know very well what he may be sleeping off."


----------



## turtle (Apr 12, 2002)

Arthael looks toward Krenid to see his reaction and readies himself for anything sudden...


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2002)

Krenid glances at Ponulia, then Arthael, then Haggerty and finally at Danmor.  "Who am I to stop you?  Since Zelper's not around, his daughter doesn't have a problem with it, and Haggerty works for the watch, it won't bother me."

Looking back at his men, Krenid sees that they have finished unloading the last few items.  He turns back to the group saying, "We're all done anyway.  Do as you will…"

"Get that wagon back over to the wharf!  The rest of you men, follow it along and I'll give you the coin you have coming when we get there!"

He turns back once more to the group and says, "Good luck to you.  I hope you find him.  He seemed…  Sorry, Miss.  I mean, of course, he seems, that is, like a nice fellow."

Ponulia returns a weak smile to Krenid at his lack of tact, then turns to the three adventurers and nods resolutely.  With the cargo unloaded, the wagon heads back to the sea front.  The other men tag along, as does Krenid, and the three adventurers and their charge, Ponulia, are left alone in front of the door.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 12, 2002)

> "Good luck to you.  I hope you find him.  He seemed…  Sorry, Miss.  I mean, of course, he seems, that is, like a nice fellow."




Krenid's last phrase makes Danmor shudder.
It's me or he was eager to leave? asks himself suspiciously.
The young acolyte looks if the door left recently a trace in the dust, then opens it.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 14, 2002)

Jack watches the foreman and is workers leave.  "For someone who doesn't know what's behind that door," he muses outloud, "Krenid is certainly in an awful hurry to not see what ever it is he hasn't seen."

Jack loosens his sword in his scabbard, and unslings his shield from his back, half expecting trouble on the other side of that door.  "At your leisure, Brother Danmor," he says to the acolyte as he stands before the door, ready to confront whatever lies beyond.


----------



## turtle (Apr 15, 2002)

Arthael walks over to Ponulia...

 Miss... This will likely be a boring trip but there Could be anything behind that door... It may be safest for you to stay behind me... or outdoors... 

Arthael smiles...


----------



## Mark (Apr 15, 2002)

Danmor glances around at the state of the floor directly in front of the door.  Since the room had recently gotten the half-hearted once-over, it's hard to discern if any of the dust in this area is significantly disturbed in such a way as to warrant suspicion.  It does, however, appear that the hinges do not reside on this side of the doorway which negates any chance the door itself would have caused any change in the floor. He reaches for the latch…

Haggerty readies himself for come-what-may by bringing his shield to bear and making sure his sword will be easily drawn.  Commenting on the speed with which the warehouse foremen withdrew, he gives his new acolyte friend the go ahead to proceed with the door.

Arthael moves closer to the young woman and advises her that things might get dangerous and she shivers slightly.  "You may be right, or it might be nothing, but perhaps you are right.  I'll stay here and keep an eye out for anyone that might come.  Maybe my Father isn't in there.  Maybe he's just out somewhere and it would be better if I watch for him from here?"

She moves over to where the cargo is stacked and plants herself on a crate where she can watch both the door and outside of the warehouse.  About this time Danmor presses against the door and finds that it isn't go to budge easily.  Taking a look at the latch, he spots an inset lock just below it.  The door might be locked or it might be barred but either way it will require stronger measures to open.

OODM: I've emailed Reaper and one other but haven't received a response from either.  Maybe they will contact me later today now that we're back from the weekend.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 16, 2002)

"It's locked. It looks like we need your father's help, Jack. Otherwise we may try to break through, but..." Danmor looks doubtfully at Ponulia.


Do our characters know everything in Locus:Jalston? (e.g. do we know that there's a locksmith not far from jack's house?). Any answers yet from other players? (Where's a rogue when you need him? )


----------



## turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

Arthael turns to Jack and Danmor...

 Just bash it with your mace or sword! 

He turns to Ponulia... 

 If that is ok....


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 16, 2002)

"Keep your pants clean, mageling," Jack mutters as he considers the lock on the door.  "My father's a blacksmith, not a locksmith, Dan.  He could open that lock, but I doubt anyone would be able to close it again...  Ponulia, you wouldn't happen to know where a spare key for this lock might be found?"


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2002)

Ponulia looks crestfallen.  She bows her head for a moment and remains silent.  Finally she manages some words.  "I suppose that Father might be upset if we destroyed the door.  He's spending a lot of money on repairing this place and hopes that it will become a steady second income for us.  If I were to rush home and check, I know he keeps some spare keys on a ring in his desk.  Perhaps one of them will work this lock and we will be able to gain access to what lies beyond…"

She trails off and the three adventurers have a moment to drink in the beauty of this young woman.  The darkness of the warehouse deepens the blackness of her hair giving it an almost bluish sheen.  Falling down over her shoulders, it contrasts her lightly, tanned skin.  Her lips, pouting slightly with frustration, quivers with each utterance and a spasm briefly wracks her frame as she wards off another bout of tears.  Slowly, Ponulia slips off of the crate on which she has perched and moves toward the exit of the warehouse.

In the silence of the room a slight, skittering sound is heard from the far side of the locked door.  A subtle scraping that could be anything from the careful moving of a small object across a floor, a shoe, a keg, a…

"Damn the keys!  Break it down!"


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2002)

Arthael is the first to "put the boot in" 


(Str check?)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 17, 2002)

Jack shrugs, "Right, then."  Without further ado or ceremony, he steps up to the door, waves aside the scrawny wizard and gives it a good strong kick.

_OOC: Roll for the first kick.  If that doesn't work, he'll Take 20 to knock it in._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 17, 2002)

Danmor springs in the best position to help the others, trying to use something as a lever.

OOC: I'll just _Cooperate_ with whoever rolls the check. If it doesn't work I'll just offer my morningstar to Jack who I think is the best suited for this work.


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2002)

Arthael gives the door a swift kick but it doesn't budge.  Moving to the fore, Haggerty joins him at the door and throws his shoulder in, even as Danmor is shoving on a weaker looking spot, where the wood seems rotted, and the portal gives way.  The thin metal bindings that must have been more ornamental than structural bend away from the splintering wood and the bulk of it comes loose from its hinges and frame falling to the floor within the room beyond.

It would appear the meager cleaning attempts that were applied to the outer room weren't even attempted in this one.  Piles of long forgotten cargo, broken crates, split barrels, and miscellaneous refuse lie all around.  A heavy dust clings to everything and by what little light is seeping in from this vantage point, no sign of the chandler (or any other being) can be seen.  No creature is viewed either, leaving the adventurers wondering what might have made the sound they had recently heard…


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 18, 2002)

OOC:Here are the posts from temporary forum 



> _Originally posted by Jack Haggerty_
> Keeping watch on the dilapidated storeroom, Jack speaks over his shoulder to the others, "Could someone go get some light? I want to see what we have in here."







> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart_
> Dan looks at the dusty room and then turns back at Ponulia with with embarassment painted on his face.
> "I'm afraid we just broke in for nothing. It probably was a mouse."
> He will look if he can get more light into the room, and if he can't he'll look for some footprint in the dust in this side of the room and for anything that could have caused the noise they heard.
> ...


----------



## turtle (Apr 18, 2002)

Unfortunately I don't have a Light spell prepared... He says apologetically...

Crow comes and sits on Arthael's shoulder and he  Searches the room...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 18, 2002)

At Arthael's words, Danmor slaps his forehead and, if he hasn't found another way to bring light, he will take the mace from his belt, and start to murmur a prayer: "_Domine Custos, suscipe deprecationem meam et dona nobis lucem._". As he touches his pendant his weapon will begin to shine, at first as a candle, then as a torch. When he turns back at Arthael he is a little puzzled by the crow. "Is it yours?"

OOC: Sorry, I forgot which spells I prepared. It won't happen anymore. Oh and yes, that's latin. I like using it for divine verbal components, but if you don't I'll edit it out. It says "O Lord Guardian, please listen to my prayer and bring us Light."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC:Jack, if you have your full equipment you should have a lantern. Danmor didn't grab his at the temple. Mark, isn't there a window or something?
> *




_OOC:  Jack doesn't normally carry his full equipment around town with him.  Right now, he only has his armor, shield, dagger and sword.  Incidently, I too like using latin for spell incantations.  If only I knew the language better._

Jack moves into the room by the light of the glowing dagger.  Wary of the sudden absence of whatever had made the scuttling noise through the door, he unsheathes his sword.  "I definitely heard something moving around in here," he considers.  "I wonder where it went to?"  Jack takes a quick glance around the room, looking for any obvious exits, before proceeding to poke around the dark corners behind the crates.

_Jack assists Arthael in his Search of the room._


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2002)

Haggerty strains his eyes against the darkness.  Seeing no immediate danger, he beckons to his comrades for a light source.  Somewhat confused in the heat of the moment, Danmor doesn't think about his own magical abilities until after Arthael mentions he is unable to bring light to the situation.  They soon sort that out and Danmor brings forth the illumination of the Guardian even as Arthael sends his avian companion past the adventurers and into the room.  By the light gleaming from Danmor's mace, the party begins to search the room.

Some of the barrels and crates may not be in as bad of shape as originally thought.  The light reveals that some dust is residually wafting down from the rafters of the room ten to twelve feet above the floor.  It could be that most of this cargo is covered with dust that has been knocked loose from the building itself and settled upon the goods.  Crow, after picking through the remains from the door glances back to Arthael as if to confirm finding nothing so far and wondering if it should continue searching.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 hope I'm not intruding.
I'm going to read up on the story thus far, and try to play the rogue, if that's OK?
Mark offered - i've been busy the last 2 nights, but usually I canpost quite often.
Just wanted to let you guys know I'm planning on posting something in-character for the rogue soon...


----------



## turtle (Apr 19, 2002)

Arthael gestures Crow further in the room...

 I don't think Crow is mine... she owns herself more than anything I suppose... but we do get along quite well... 

I wonder what these barrels are...

Arthael moves forward and inspects the barrels for markings...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 19, 2002)

Danmor walks towards the center of the room to bring more light. He searches the floor for some tracks to confirm his guess, but also for any kind of trapdoor. He will also take a look around to see if the barrels and crates are all empty.

OOC:Jack and everyone, anytime you need to translate something in (or from) latin, just let me know.


----------



## Mark (Apr 21, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm...   Last chance.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 21, 2002)

Jack moves further into the room, looking behind the crates and barrel for anything suspicious.

_Take 10 to Assist the others with their search checks._


----------



## turtle (Apr 21, 2002)

Arthael grimaces...

 It could be that this is a dead end... I don't see any indication that the old man was here... If this doesn't pan out I suggest asking around in the pub across the road...


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 22, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I've been reading the thread all day, with distractions.
I'll come back and edit this with a post from Arim "Shade" de'Prey when i finish (hopefully soon, maybe a couple hours effort) 
Finished!  Great game, guys - the detail of this adventure is wonderful, Mark - and the pdf of the town is amazing.
I hope to help bring life to this city of characters. 







Arim walks up from the darkened wherehouse like a cat, startling the others - "Hey, guys.

Sorry i took off, but I couldn't be walking around town on 'business' without being properly equipped."

He motions to his new rapier and frog, as well a dagger and travelling cup.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1094849788
http://store1.yimg.com/I/majestic_1685_24763995

Arim asides to Ponulia :"By 'equipped', I of course mean for business.
Ol' Shade's _always_ equipped for pleasure... " 









*OOC:*


 I know you mentioned in the Meta thread (R.I.P. - i just found it) he already had his stuff, but I didn't feel comfortable walking into town a lowly shephard/farmer's son selling his flock armed to the teeth.
Also, mayhap this next bit can be used as a tie for Arim to the town and adventure hooks: 







"I had to see some girl-friends of mine for the gear.
They owed me a favor - funny thing is, I heard some mighty juicy info before I made my presence known.

Unfortunately, my lady Ponulia, they knew nothing about the whereabouts of your dear papa.  *bowing slightly with regret*









*OOC:*


 Arim's new dagger is actually the same one mentioned in a previous NPC scene   
And Mark - can I change Arim's alignment to CG?
Even better, CN would be closer to how i see him.
Trust me, I would NOT play Arim as 'random-actioned CN' OR 'spotlight-hogging CN'


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow.  Where do I start?  I sent an Email to you earlier today saying that I'm sorry that you weren't playing because I figured you were out.  After a week and a half since the invite, and only the one OOC post from you the middle of last week but no follow up, I just thought you become too busy with your other games.  I guess you are in but we really need to clear up a few things about the way I DM.  I hope this doesn't seem too abrupt but better to be done quickly at this point than to haggle over these aspects for the next couple of weeks. 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course you must mean that you will bring life to your character.  Just play yours, post every day or so, and all will be well.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Arim walks up from the darkened wherehouse like a cat, startling the others *




Try to be careful not to post how you affect things.  Post your actions, and please allow me to let you know how things are affected by you, or in this case, the other players have some say in that.  Perhaps you were writing this figuratively, but be careful about that sort of thing, please.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Sorry i took off, but I couldn't be walking around town on 'business' without being properly equipped."*




You came to town with all of the equipment you had.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He motions to his new rapier and frog, as well a dagger and travelling cup.*




You've not gone anywhere to purchase anything aside from what you had.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(OOC I know you mentioned in the Meta thread (R.I.P. - i just found it) he already had his stuff, but I didn't feel comfortable walking into town a lowly shephard/farmer's son selling his flock armed to the teeth.*




You'll get over it.   You came to town with all of the stuff that is included with the character as was posted earlier and haven't picked up anything new (other than a few coins for selling the bells from the sheep).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(OOCAlso, mayhap this next bit can be used as a tie for Arim to the town and adventure hooks.*




I'm all set with hooks and such, so don't worry bout little old me.  Best set is to focus on your character, posting what his actions are and what he might have for inner thoughts (in that way your intentions become more clear).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"I had to see some girl-friends of mine for the gear.
> They owed me a favor - funny thing is, I heard some mighty juicy info before I made my presence known."*




You're unfamiliar with this town and have no friends here.  You can certainly say something like this in-character to the other characters, but just to be clear...it isn't the case.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(OOCArim's new dagger is actually the same one mentioned in a previous NPC scene.*




Uh... No, it isn't actually.  I know it can be tough taking over someone else's character, but even as such, you would not have had access to a dagger that is in the possession of an NPC.  If you take an action later in the game that might allow you to acquire one from an NPC, I'll be giving you the results from that action at that time. Sorry. 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(OOCAnd Mark - can I change Arim's alignment to CG?
> Even better, CN would be closer to how i see him.
> Trust me, I would NOT play Arim as 'random-actioned CN' OR 'spotlight-hogging CN' [/ooc] *




Nope.  No Chaotic and No Evil alignment combinations was one of the parameters of the game.  Again, sorry. 

Some DMs approach the game as an collective storytelling experience, but that's not my way.  I've got a full world of people, places and things for you to explore based on what you do with your character, but only your own characters.  There are an infinite number of possibl;e ways this game can go based on what you do, and not just one storyline or plot in which you are locked.  You could tell Ponulia to go leap off the pier and find something else happening if that is your desire.  Just let me what what you are trying to do, be as clear as you can about your intentions, define what it is you are doing in a decisive way as a player, and I'll let you know the results as your DM.  I'll toss in as much cursory information as I can to lend to the atmosphere, but remember, things aren't just sitting around until the PCs show up. The world keeps moving, and people keep "doing their thing" regardless of the PCs.  It's only through direct interaction with other people, places and things that will change the world through the PCs.  If the four of you decided it would be a fun game to just go outside the warehouse and sit there watching what is happening around the town, then I'd post every day or so describing what you see while sitting there.  Of course, sooner or later it gets dark... 

I have to apologize to the players of the game for dragging my feet for so long but I was pretty sure that Reaper would jump right in as soon as he had time to post.  I think now that he's aboard he'll work out just fine.  I'll post tomorrow with more of the game.  It's been a long week (with all of the board troubles) and a long weekend for me.  Sorry again for the delays.


----------



## turtle (Apr 22, 2002)

Besides...  continues Arthael  I'm enjoying this time away from my sage master. I wouldn't mind wetting my whistle and chatting up the brewer. I know a thing or two about conconctions myself (alcholic or otherwise). 

Arthael turns to the others

 The best way to catch a mouse is to think like a mouse. If what I've heard about our dear Ponulia's father is fact than imbibing a bit couldn't do any harm. Plus it will be a chance for us to get to know one another a bit better. 

Arthael looks around for a response from his companions and waits to see what Crow reports...


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 umm..    OK.
Mark - did you get my email?
Please send any correspondence to johnwarner02@attbi.com
i check that most often.
i have a few questions that I'd rather take off the boards.

I was just trying to do my part to spur the roleplay.
I'll ignore that last post of mine, since it was not appropriate, and try again. 







Arim de'Prey returns from a short absence.
He approaches the wherehouse he last saw his companions, and looks for them.

If he sees someone in front, he'll ask them if he saw the party and where they went.

If he doesn't see anyone, he'll go into the wherehouse and look for any evidence of their whereabouts.
This evidence would most likely be sounds, or sights of human activity, but he'll keep his sense on alert.  

If he does catch sight of them, he'll walk up, calling out, "Hey, guys!
It's Arim - 
sorry i took off, but nature called, ya know?  

What have you found?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 23, 2002)

Arthael looks lazily toward Arim...

 Nothing so far... but we -did- manage to break a perfectly good door...


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 23, 2002)

Arim examines the lock on the door.
"Well, too bad ol' Shade wasn't here, I coulda saved you some shoulder or foot aching.

Not to mention the expense of the door." 

He looks towards Ponulia and gently adds, "I'm sure your father will be put out by the damage _when _we find him.

So........... let's have a look-see around here..."

Arim joins the others in the search of the area.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> "Hey, guys!
> It's Arim -
> sorry i took off, but nature called, ya know?
> 
> What have you found?"




Jack throws a disappointed glance over his shoulder at the glorified shepherd. "Sure it did, Shady," he mutters as he moves crates and barrels aside to get a better look.

_OOC:  Grr!  I keep getting caught in the EN-dead zones, or I would have posted sooner...  Still waiting to see if theres anything interesting in this room._


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 24, 2002)

((the boards have been a P.I.T.A. ... if you can figure out that acronym.))


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 24, 2002)

"I was just starting wondering where have you gone, Arim. What do you mean about the door? It was locked and we heard a strange noise in this room."

"You are probably right, Arthael. I just hoped to find some clues. Next we'll check the tavern. And though I'd like to share a mug with you, I've some duties at the Temple before the evening, and we should better find Mr. Zelper before then." says Danmor, in a not very happy voice.


OOC:Sorry for he late, I've been a little busy. And speaking about that, I'll be gone from the afternoon of the 26th to the evening of the 28th. I'm going to post later what Danmor is supposed to do.
Reaper, you've really got the spirit of Shade. Check out this thread and you'll see. To quote Mark from OOC thread: Never assume!


----------



## Mark (Apr 25, 2002)

Ponulia frowns slightly when nothing is immediately found.  She glances at Arthael and Arim, saying, "I'm the one who said to break it down, so I am the one who will have to bear that responsibility.  Don't let it trouble you further."

After finding nothing after a quick visual inspection, the group makes serious attempts to search the room more thoroughly.  Danmor moves to the center of the room to allow his light to flood it.  Leaning his hip into the nearest crate to him, he discovers that it is not empty, as it is too heavy for him to shift easily.  A tap of his toe against a couple of other barrels lets him know that they too are full.

Haggerty moves to the far end and begins looking behind the various cartons to see if anything might be lurking in the dead spaces between them and the walls but discovers nothing.  He continues to seek further as Arim and Arthael now join the others, spreading out to efficiently search around.  

Arthael's attention is drawn to a burnt marking on the side of one of the kegs resting atop a barrel right inside the door.  It would appear to be the symbol of one of the merchant houses but its disfigurement leaves it otherwise indistinguishable.  As he notices that the other nearby crates also have burnt off markings, he hears the caw of Crow.

Having been hopping around the room on his own, flitting from place to place, Crow is now on the floor in the southeast corner near the base of a large crate, pecking at the ground.  By Danmor's light the four adventurers gather to see what has drawn its attention and Arim spots several drops of blood.  He also notices that the dust in this area has been obviously disturbed…

OODM: Got the Email.  I think I answered all the questions within my posts.  No more changes (that includes alignments) to the characters.  Please, play the hands that you were dealt.


----------



## turtle (Apr 25, 2002)

Arthael turns to Ponulia... 

 Why don't you head on home? We'll come to get you when we've found out where your father is... 

Arthael squats down and looks at the blood ((is it dry? any indication of how long it has been here?))

Crow jumps up and sits on Arthael's shoulder.

Arthael mumbles in a low voice  Now this is interesting... Jack, why don't you open up one of those crates and see what is inside it? I'll check out this barrel here. Although the merchants mark is unreadable (is that common practice I wonder? What has caused the disfigurement? Burning?) We might find some clue from looking at the contents... 

Arthael tries to pry the top off one of the barrels...


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2002)

Arim leans close to the evidence revealed in the dust.
"Everybody - be careful - there's some marks in the dust, here."

Search check to reveal any clues or direction the marks lead to.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 25, 2002)

"By Darien's Holy Shield!What happened here?" Danmor rushes forward to see how much blood there is and if it seems that a body was dragged somewhere.

Can I roll some heal check to know if that's human blood and if that's the case, if it was a lethal wound?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 27, 2002)

Just as he was about to pry the lid off a crate with his dagger, Jack hears Danmor's cry.  He steps up and peers over the shoulders of the priest and the rogue to get a look.  "Hrmm... Blood," he considers, "How fresh is it?"  He reaches down to touch a drop with his finger.

_It's just a few drops of blood, correct?  Jack is checking to see whether the blood has dried, or if it is still wet._


----------



## Mark (Apr 27, 2002)

Arthael's suggestion to Ponulia is met with acquiescence.  She frowns, almost to a pout, but nods her head.  "Of course, you are right.  I'm not of any help to you here and if he turns up at home, I should be there or we'd not know of it.  Thank you all for helping me and please bring any news as soon as you find it out."

With that she leaves and the adventurers can go about their search unhindered by concerns of her looking over their shoulders.

Danmor's pondering of using his healing skill to determine the origin of the blood is driven from his mind as not a likely venture, though it does pop into his head that some sort of divination would be more appropriate to the task.  His light lends to the work of the others as they examine the signs before them more closely.

The blood, of which there are only a few drops, is not so fresh as to be wet and proves to be tacky to Haggerty's touch.  It might be a few hours old, which would coincide with the last known time that the chandler had been seen.  It is not a welcome sign at all.

Arim's closer look at the dust on the floor shows a heel of a boot, pointed toward the crate, but the toe would have to have been placed under where the large crate now rests.  It must have been moved at some time since the footfall left its mark.

Crow leans in on Arthael's shoulder and replaces a strand of hair that has fallen down into the mage's eyes, tucking it back into its proper place on his head.  It is at this time that his hand, brushing across the barrel's obscured mark, removes some of the soot.  His knowledge of brewing comes in handy and he can discern enough of the emblem to account for the brand.  It is surely that of Lymoor, of Resolvent Refreshments, a brewer in Upper Jalston.  It also bears the significance of being his special ale made solely for the House of Quontellin, the powerful merchant.  What it might be doing in this supposedly unused warehouse, gathering dust, is truly a mystery.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 27, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Arim's closer look at the dust on the floor shows a heel of a boot, pointed toward the crate, but the toe would have to have been placed under where the large crate now rests.  It must have been moved at some time since the footfall left its mark. *



"Hmmmm....." Arim thinks.
He looks at the portion of the wall that the crate is in front of.
Did someone move the crate here to block access to something?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 28, 2002)

"Something happened here," Jack deduces,  "And not too long ago.  See?  The blood hasn't dried yet.  What'd you find there, Shady"  Jack looks into the dust, as Arim points out the half-footprint beneath the crate.

"Let's get this crate moved aside," the guardsman decides.  "There must be another way out of this room, and I'd wager it under that crate."  Sheathing his sword, and slinging his shield, Jack puts his shoulder to the crate to shove it out of the way.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *What'd you find there, Shady? *



"I'd really appreciate it if you didn't call me that, Jack.

Could you just use 'Arim', please?

Shade was a nickname that I used when I was anticipating to ingratiate myself in with a thieve's guild, to better make my mark and stand out.

But I'm not looking to do that anymore.
I don't want to take advantage of people when the opportunity provides : I want to help people, and maybe make a difference by what good I can do, not just by amassing a reputation.

Unless that's a reputation for being good at helping eligible young women out of tight spots like your friend there....

So let's see what secrets this crate is hiding."

Arim lends his back to the moving of the crate.


----------



## turtle (Apr 28, 2002)

This is some mighty fine ale to be wasting away in a 'deserted' warehouse... looks as though it is straight from Lymoor's brewery over in Upper Jalston, the Resolvent Refreshments if I recall. 

It is no ordinary grog or swill for the masses. This was made for the House of Quontellin. Anyone have any ideas as to why it would be here?

Arthael licks his lips... 

 If we have time we'll have to inspect this.... evidence... to discern its age of course....

Arthael steps back and watches the others push the crate...

 If there is some entrance under the crate it may behoove us to proceed more quietly from here on out.



(turtlegoes to scan locus: jalston for lymoor and quontellin)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Shade was a nickname that I used when I was anticipating to ingratiate myself in with a thieve's guild, to better make my mark and stand out."
> *




"Sure it was," he replies, leaning into the crate, "But _Shady_ is a nickname the town guards use because your brother got hanged for breaking into the gemcutter's shop.  You, coincidently, came into possession of enough money to purchase some rather un-shepherdlike items, and then tried to ingratiate yourself in with the thieves' guild.

"But at the moment, Arim, that's beside the point...  So give me a hand with this crate."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:*


 umm..   i REALLY don't think a town guardsman who had to have Arim pointed out in the first scene would have intimate knowledge of the de-Prey family's finances and purchases.

If so, they would have had enough proof for a frontier town of guilt to string up Arim, as well.

And Jack knows NOTHINGa bout Arim;s attempts to contact the thieve's guild, because _I_ don't know.
I'm going on what Mark told us - that Arim doesn't know anyone in town, so I really doubt if Jack, a lowly guardsman, would have in-depth thieve's guild knowledge. 

Jack - I'm already working within incredibly limiting parameters for Arim's character here, and I'd appreciate it if you don't narrow them further.

If he's going to be branded with a scarlet letter "T" (for thief), and have every enforcement-type know more about his past than I do, than the only logical thing for this NG rogue to do would be do something drastic to attempt to turn another leaf -  maybe join the clergy, or LEAVE town. 

Thanks for listening. 







"I agree, Arthael - this IS some mighty fine vintage to be tucked away in a 'deserted' warehouse.

I smell collusion here.
This apparently-stolen cask of fine drink points to either the owner of the warehouse, or the person who's had access to it."


----------



## Mark (Apr 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"I'd really appreciate it if you didn't call me that, Jack.
> 
> Could you just use 'Arim', please?
> 
> Shade was a nickname that I used when I was anticipating to ingratiate myself in with a thieve's guild, to better make my mark and stand out..."*




OODM: Firstly, if a player needs to be reined in, it is the job of the DM, so please do not do this again.

Secondly, Jack knows enough to make the leap regarding what he has says, regardless of whether it is true, he knows it to be true, assumes it to be true, etc.  Please deal with IC situation in an IC way.

Lastly, let's not forget, the details of how Arim's brother got the stolen items, how they came to Arim, and why he hasn't turned them in hasn't been revealed.  I was saving those details for after I see how the character was being played.  That, of course, has taken longer since we've had two players in that position.  I like that you are on board with the idea that Arim is not a Thief, but I think you are approaching this as if he must be a thief and now has to repent.  Assuming that he is a thief, rather than just a Rogue who has learned some skills from his older brother and not yet put them to use (for good, evil, law, or chaos) is one way to go with Arim.  First level characters start with a clean slate.  Arim has never yet actually stolen anything, picked any lock, or done anything personally to warrant the label of Thief.  I'll give you a little more on the "wealth" in my next post so that it is more clear.  Now that I see how it is that you would like to play the character, I'll color the story of how Arim wound up with the goods to suit that picture.  I'm sure this can be cleared up, so let's not have anyone post (with the exception of Mario), IC or OOC until my next DM post.  And please, no emails o this.  I'l have no trouble crafting the story elements on my own and the handling of players by other players is not up for debate.  Thanks.


----------



## turtle (Apr 29, 2002)

As far as possible connections to this ale there is the brewer, the barrel-maker, the Quontellin family, and our missing chandler.

((I didn't read the end of your last post b/c I thought "he's just talking to the other two people". hence this post. woops  ))


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *...so let's not have anyone post (with the exception of Mario), IC or OOC until my next DM post.*




Please.  No more posting by anyone at all until my next DM post except for Mario as previously requested.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 29, 2002)

OOC: I'm back! 

Danmor listens to the suppositions about the barrels and raises an eyebrow: "I'm sure Miss Ponulia don't know anything about this. She was sincerely worried about his father. And for what it's worth, now I am too. If he's guilty of something, we'll see. Let's move on as long as we have light.  And posssibly without quarreling; to help a girl in need is not what I expect from a thief."
Last words are obviously aimed at Jack and Arim, as well as a stern look, then he lends a hand to move the crate.


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2002)

((sorry to break the rules but wtf?))


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2002)

Putting their shoulders to the crate, Haggerty and Arim quickly realize it isn't going to easily slide.  In fact, it doesn't budge an inch, horizontally speaking, but it does lift off of the ground on their front end, but only slightly.  Shining the light around the back end, Danmor is able to point out some unusual marks at a couple of points along the back edge, grooves that would suggest that the crate must pivot in some way, teetering backward.  It is surmised by all that the crate must function as a trapdoor over top of something, but some hidden catch must be preventing the working of the portal according to Arthael.  It is his vantage, and his original supposition, that leads him so quickly to this conclusion.  His caution of moving more quietly is shared but negates one of the options.  Surely it would not be difficult to smash the crate to pieces, judging by its construction, but barring that a trip switch or latch must be located to release the crate and allow it to reveal whatever is below.

It comes to Arim that this is not unlike something his brother, Achem, had described to him just one year ago.  His father, brother and he had come to Jalston to sell off last years prime sheep to gain the funds to purchase the supplies needed to survive last cold season.  It had been late in the day, and after dealing with the business, father had treated them to a meal at The Traveler's Home, where they had secured lodgings.  Arim and his father immensely enjoyed the meal and the entertainment being offered by a local bard but his brother brooded, as usual, throughout the evening.

Arim's brother had always seemed restless and the rest of the family knew it would not be long before both sons would have to make their way in the world for themselves.  Later that night, after they had retired, Achem slipped out into the darkness.  Arim had assumed that Achem had needed to relieve himself and thinking nothing of it at the time rolled over and went to sleep.  Several hours later, the sound of the door being opened awakened Arim.  Achem was apparently trying to quietly slip back into the room.  The moon shining brightly through the open window had allowed Arim to determine that his brother had been gone for quite some time but where he had been was unknown.  In hushed tones Achem imparted, briefly, some of what had transpired.

It seemed that earlier in the day, when the three of them had been split up while wandering around the Bizarre, someone who he would not name had approached Achem.  Achem had often gone off on his own, away from the family, but he had never before discussed his journeys with his brother.  Something that night had happened that made him confide in his brother and it made Arim feel good to be sharing some of Achem's secrets.  He had always wondered where Achem had gained the skills that he shared with him and though they might have been less than seemly, Arim liked learning the little tricks his brother claimed he "picked up here and there".  Now it filled him with a sense of foreboding when Achem made him swear to never reveal anything that he would impart to him this night.

In quick whispers Achem told Arim that he had helped another to rob an unscrupulous merchant.  The wealth, according to Achem, was surely ill gotten gains from illegal activities in which the merchant had taken part, leaving Achem's conscience clear, but something had gone wrong.  During the escape Achem's partner in crime had killed a watchman and some other's had seen them both.  He would have to get away before he was caught and held accountable for the "accident".  He told Arim of a place just a few miles along the road toward home where he had secreted most his share of the booty.  Kissing his brother on the forehead, he then slipped out of the room to leave his family forever.

The next few days sped by.  The homeward trip was delayed, when in the morning Arim and his father were informed that Achem had been arrested and was being tried for murder.  Pleas from their father would not sway the magistrate and there were several witnesses who had seen him and one other, who had not been apprehended, in the act of committing the crime.  The watch had spotted Achem and the other as they were finishing the theft of a local merchant's domicile and a chase had ensued.  After almost being caught, and the unknown suspect having slain a guard, the two had disappeared into the night.  Several hours later, Achem had been apprehended while leaving town along the south road.  Achem had also been found in possession of some of what had been stolen.  Despite questioning, Achem would not reveal his partner or where the rest of the stolen goods had gone though it was suspected they were in the hands of his accomplice. 

Arem's mind was in a whirl.  Although he knew that it would not absolve Achem of his part in the death of the watchman, he felt he should disclose what had happened that night but several glaring looks from Achem in the courtroom compelled him to keep his silence.  He had his brother's word that the goods were from a less than reputable source, and he had made Achem a promise to say nothing of what he had been told.  It would serve no purpose to go back on that word.  Achem had made his own choice and would hang for the death of the watchman.  That hanging took place the next day and it was the first time Arim had ever seen his father openly weep.

Later that day, Arim's father had used some of their meager funds from the sale of the sheep to purchase a cart and mule to transport the body of Achem back home for burial.  Along the way, Arim was able to recover the hidden treasure from Achem's crime and slipped it into their supply packs, hiding it again near their homestead when they arrived there the next day.  For several months the money went untouched but Achem's death had created further hardships on the struggling family.  At one point, Arim resolved to put that wealth to some good use.

The quandary facing Arim was in not revealing what he had promised his brother he would keep secret, and still explain how he would sometimes come into some money to help the family.  To accomplish these ends, Arim would go away, much as his brother had done, for several days on the pretense of seeking some employment.  He would then go out and camp for a few moons, sometimes also visiting nearby hamlets and buying some supplies with the stashed wealth.  A trip every few weeks served to help the family through the next year and in the meantime Arim also outfitted himself much in the manner he had seen Achem do.  A year had passed and Arim's memories of his brother had not faded.  Now he was back in the town where his brother had come to his end, standing next to a watchman who knew the story, at least that known to the general public.  At least this time he was on the same side and they were investigating the crime of some other than a family member of Arim's…


----------



## reapersaurus (May 3, 2002)

*OOC:*


 great story.

i don't understand, though, how Arim's brother who helped rob a gemcutter? who was supposedly corrupt has any similarity to us discovering a trapdoor in a deserted wherehouse that is apparently being used to sequester smuggled goods?

*thinking out loud* does it have to do with The Traveler's Home, (or the nearest bar)?
Would this alcohol have been sold there?
It was only for the noble house, right?

Who has access to the noble's alcohol storage facility, or who transports the alcohol to the noble's location?

How does this trapdoor have anything to do with Achem's situation, other than it involves an apparently crooked businessperson in this town?  

This background certainly answers a lot of questions as to HOW Arim learned his thieving skills, if he didn't come into town to practice them..

Strange part to me:
How could the town have executed Achem for simply being involved in a robbery that went bad?
Didn't the eyewitnesses testify that Achem was not the one who killed the guard?
Seems pretty harsh of sentence, even for frontier justice.
That sounds more ancient Arab or some extreme society that harbors serious penalties for criminal behavior...  







Arim searches for a possible lever, or mechanism which will activate the trapdoor, since it seems the barrel's movement is the trigger.
"Lemme take a peek from your vantage point there, Arthael..."


----------



## Mark (May 3, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *How does this trapdoor have anything to do with Achem's situation, other than it involves an apparently crooked businessperson in this town?   *




That's the link you've made.  Isn't it enough? (That's rhetorical because I'm asking you now to refrain from any more OOC posting.)  If you can't find a way to learn information while in character, then be content to gain it when I feel it is pertinent to the game or be content to go without it.  Part of the game is trying (while in character) to get answers to questions.  Just play the game and try not to feel that you should arrive with all of the answers in advance.  Most of what you ask are questions to which your character wouldn't have the answers.  Play the character and try to enjoy yourself.  Build him from the inside out, not the other way around.


----------



## turtle (May 3, 2002)

Arthael steps back a bit to allow Arim to see from his position. He points knowingly toward different places and says:

 Clearly some kind of pivot mechanism. We must have missed the lever around here somewhere. 

At these words Crow jumps off Arthael's shoulder and flies around the room, looking for anything they may have missed.

 Although we could conceivably bash this crate into toothpicks I'd rather avoid stooping to that level. I already feel bad about the door.  (Arthael points his thumb backwards at the now mangled portal)   Let's think about the situation calmly for a minute. If this box is on a pivot hinge of some kind there must either be somthing to pull it or push it into position (I doubt there would be any magical energies expanded here). Making educated guesses about the nature of this contraption should lead us to the solution faster than either  brute force _ or _ random meandering. 

Arthael folds his arms, obviously pleased with his line of reasoning.


----------



## turtle (May 3, 2002)

Following our investigations here there are two people we should talk to. They are both over in Upper Jalston. First, we should talk with Lymoor, the brewer who made this fine ale.

Arthael lovingly lays his hand on the barrel ((or half-barrel?))

 Second, we should talk to Carith the Barrel-maker. Those are the two people who are definitely connected with this ale. They can tell us how old it is and perhaps why it is here. If at all possible I would like to avoid the Quontellins. I don't think they would take kindly to any questions. _ I _ for one have no desire to make powerful enemies...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 3, 2002)

Jack carefully lets loose of the crate and allows it to settle back into position.  "Well, there's definitely something down there."



			
				turtle said:
			
		

> Clearly some kind of pivot mechanism. We must have missed the lever around here somewhere.
> 
> At these words Crow jumps off Arthael's shoulder and flies around the room, looking for anything they may have missed.
> 
> Although we could conceivably bash this crate into toothpicks I'd rather avoid stooping to that level. I already feel bad about the door.  (Arthael points his thumb backwards at the now mangled portal)   Let's think about the situation calmly for a minute. If this box is on a pivot hinge of some kind there must either be somthing to pull it or push it into position (I doubt there would be any magical energies expanded here). Making educated guesses about the nature of this contraption should lead us to the solution faster than either  brute force _ or _ random meandering.




"You're thinking too hard Arthael,"  the guardman complains.  "If you'd been helping to push, instead of jabbering on like a washer woman, you might have noticed that the crate has some sort of simple latch keeping it closed from the inside.  We can shift it enough to open it a crack, but not enough to squeeze through.  Does one of you think you can unlatch the catch, if we lift on the crate again?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 3, 2002)

Danmor will search the remnants of the door looking for a handle, or the entire room for anything he can use to build a hook-like tool to help Jack. He then grabs a piece of wood to keep the crate in position and returns back to the others.
"Too much words, most of them harsh or unnecessary. Let's everyone calm down, myself included, and find a way to solve this problem. Jack, if you're right and the crate was secured from below, there has to be another way out. Can you feel any air flow from the opening? Arim, please, give me a hand with this tool, I'm not that good with rope, I'll give you light. Arthael, can you please set this to block the crate when we lift it up? Thank you."

OOC: Tying to be as diplomatic (+5) as I can. Guys, relax!
Reaper, you now have more background than anyone of us. I don't even know if I have a family!  Play it along 
Mark, very nice story. Everytime we begin to miss you come back with such good posts! Have you been busy working?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 3, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: Tying to be as diplomatic (+5) as I can. Guys, relax!
> Reaper, you now have more background than anyone of us. I don't even know if I have a family!  Play it along
> Mark, very nice story. Everytime we begin to miss you come back with such good posts! Have you been busy working?  *




_OOC:  Hey, don't worry about it too much...  That's just Jack.  He's a Get-the-job-done Guardsman.  He's gets a little frustrated with people talking endlessly when there's work to be done._


----------



## turtle (May 5, 2002)

Arthael seems unabashed by Jack's comment. He nonetheless moves forward to help do what the others requested...


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2002)

Arthael and Arim seem to be going astray but Haggerty puts them back on track with his estimation of how the trapdoor must function.  As Danmor goes to search for some sort of tool to use to trip the latch, Arim notices a loose board on the near side of the crate.  Poking it carefully, it can be seen that inside there is easy access to a latch that holds down this side of the teetering crate.

As Danmor searches through the shards of the door, it brought back to his mind the times of his youth.  The birth of his brother Panell, three years younger than himself, had been the death of his mother.  The two were raised humbly by their father on the farm outside the walls of Jalston, helping him to till the fields and reap the harvest year after year.  When, fourteen years after the birth of his brother, their father passed away, Danmor pledged himself to the Temple of the Blessed Shield.  Panell found a place as an apprentice of Riddlepert the armor maker.  Danmor's time for the last two years as an acolyte was spiritually fulfilling but hadn't satisfied him in other ways.  The excitement today was exhilarating in ways he hadn't imagined possible.  It was as if a light was lit that shone upon all he had done before and previous pursuits paled in comparison.  Light.  It was at that moment he realized that he'd moved the source of illumination future away from the trapdoor than might be useful to the others…


----------



## turtle (May 5, 2002)

If no one else does Arthael leans forward to undo the latch


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 5, 2002)

OOC: I wasn't complaining, Mark. I'm sorry if you saw it that way. Thank you anyway 

"I'm sorry, here is the light. Arthael take this, you'll reach better. I hope we find a torch of something down there. This won't last forever."


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry, here is the light. Arthael take this, you'll reach better. I hope we find a torch of something down there. This won't last forever." *



"Ahhh....  much better.
I THOUGHT there was a latch in here.

(Arthael's hands get in Arim's face)

"Get outta the way, conjurer - 
leave this job to a professional." 

Arim winks at Jack.

Arim moves the board aside, and peering within, deftly uses the light to help him trigger the latch inside the crate, freeing the mechanism from its tiresome duty of stopping us from gaining entry.

"OK!
That should do it!
What's say we find out where this may lead to, eh, Jack?"









*OOC:*


 good thing Jack's character knows about locks, and that Arim has the skills, because I am SO un-mechanically inclined personally, I cannot picture what the mechanism is doing.
Now that it's unlatched, we can now move it sideways off of the what?


----------



## turtle (May 6, 2002)

Arthael mumbles under his breath... 

 I'll conjure you something... rassin frassin...


----------



## turtle (May 6, 2002)

--


----------



## turtle (May 6, 2002)

Crow holds the light source in its beak while Arthael goes back to the front room to look for a candle or some other light source...



((I just realized that I've named my Raven familiar Crow. I guess at some point by brain misfired and mixed them up.))


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 6, 2002)

Jack again readies his sword and shield, and stands at the entrance to the concealed tunnel, "I'll go down first, once we get some light."  We waits there, peering down into the fading magical light, guarding against anyone returning through the passage.

_OOC: Reaper, imagine a door that has a locked deadbolt (or that sort of chain-lock you see on hotel doors) on the inside, so that you can't open it fully from the outside.  Now, imagine a small hidden hatch that opens up in the door that is just big enough to reach your arm through and undo the deadbolt.  That's how this secret door works._


----------



## Mark (May 6, 2002)

Having worked out the secret latch, teetered the crate, and uncovered the pit below, the adventurers stare down into the shallow hole.  Dug into the moist clay that underlies this section of the town, it drops down a mere five feet.  From that point a rounded tunnel heads off to the Southwest.  No more than three feet around, the bottom appears to have collected some water that is pooling in small puddles.  This moisture has settled between two wooden tracks that follow the tunnel off to who-knows-where...


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2002)

Arim gulps imperceptably and leans down to peer into the shallow tunnel.

[thoughts]    . o 0 (I wonder if Achem found out about this secret conduit for hijacked goods of the city? 
hmmm...  this whole situation reeks like the flock's droppings.

A crooked businessman.
Achem getting railroaded into taking the blame for someone else's crime. (murder)
The convenient way he got caught and the real perpetrator and mastermind got away?)   [/thoughts]

"Well, good work, all!
It seems we have uncovered a secret means of transporting this purloined vintage and storing it out of sight of the town guard.

What's the punishment for hijacking goods, or embezzlement, or perhaps murder, oh man-of-the-law Jack?

Oh wait - since this appears to be a businessman who is stealing goods, and not a shepard's-son, I'm sure the Guard won't be pursuing this crime en masse ; you might offend the town's leaders if they get implicated in the situation.   

Well, we got a couple options if we wanna check this out a bit more.
Someone really short who doesn't mind a backache goes down there and finds out where it comes out, or we guess where in town the end of the tunnel is, since it seems to direct straight at Upper Jarlston (wonder if it goes under Darien's temple, eh, Danmor?  ) or Arthael, you can send your bird down there to scout ahead and maybe save us some cramped crawling?

What do you guys say?
I know that for myself, I am VERY interested in uncovering who's behind this coverup for rather.....  close and personal reasons." 

edit: 







*OOC:*


 Mark, AWESOME figure!
That couldn't have been easy, and I appreciate it, since most of the time when it comes to visualizing mechanisms and layouts from just words, I just don't get what the other people see.


----------



## turtle (May 7, 2002)

Arthael is still looking for some source for light in the other room. Crow drops the light source on the ground in front of the entrance-way

Arthael calls out  If Crow wants to go down there he will.

Arthael glances toward Crow to see if the bird decides it is a good idea to scout ahead.

 Gentlemen, it may be a good idea to equip ourselves before proceeding. Most of my things are back at Noscelle's place. Even if I manage to find a candle here  (he says as he looks through whatever drawers are in the front room)  I don't think it would be a very reliable source of light. We need to get ourselves a lantern or a torch. Another thing to consider is this: Are we more safe going down here with nobody knowing, or should we inform someone? I would volunteer myself to run down to Ponulia's house to tell her about this situation. 

Arthael then realizes he could be putting himself into danger. His skin suddenly becomes cold and clammy.  What am I doing here? Can I even trust these men?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 7, 2002)

Jack takes another good look at the tunnel, the direction it takes away from the warehouse and the tracks set into into the tunnel's floor.

"There might be an easier way about this," he suggests.  "That tunnel is running southwest...  I'd guess that it goes right beneath the city wall and underneath the Chubby Chandler.  There's probably a flatcart that runs along those tracks.  It seems to me, that it'd be a rather convenient way to move goods between the warehouse and the store.  Maybe that's why he bought the warehouse in the first place.

"Now, as for why it's concealed beneath a trap door, your guess is as good as mine at the moment.  But I think we should head over to Zelper's shop and look for the other end of the tunnel before we go moling around in the mud."

_OOC:  Boy, that Jalston pdf sure is handy...  Mark, what is the tunnel made of?_


----------



## turtle (May 7, 2002)

Arthael grits his teeth and steels himself

 "Jack,"  he says,  " I disagree. There is obviously something amiss here. I think we would be better advised going this way. After all, we don't know where the other end comes out. In addition we don't know who may be there. What if, for example someone was killed here and dragged down into the tunnel? What if we knocked on the door of the people while they are hiding the body? How would they react? We are better off coming in the way that is more hidden. Plus, if worst comes to worse we can come back out here. There is a pub across the road and we could get help there if we needed it. Now what about our equipment?"


----------



## reapersaurus (May 7, 2002)

"Ahh..  so the bookworm thinks we should be sneaky. 

First you want to tell Ponulia about this turn of events, then you want to be secretive about it?

If she's in on it, we're all set up anyway.

I'll trust my instincts about her.

It seems like we can kill two birds with one stone if we stop by their shop ; 
we can get some supplies, or at least light, and we can see if that's where the other end of this tunnel leads.
We can also keep her abreast of the situation.

Ah ha - 'Keep Ponulia abreast' - he he. 

Arim winks at Jack directly before leaning down again and taking a peek at the tunnel, this time trying to sense the elevation, and whether this track uses gravity to pull or push the cart that would be travelling these tracks, or if there must be some mechanism which helps propel the cart from tunnel end to end.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 7, 2002)

"If this passage leads to the Chubby Chandler, I think Ponulia should have known it existed." Danmor considers rather perplexed "If we can find a lantern, I think we should check what we find this way; if the workers are trustworthy, this is the only way master Zelper could have left the building, and if that's his blood he probably didn't left on his own."

Danmor will then search the passage for others blood stains, descending if there's enough room. Since he is rather short (5'5''=1,63m) he'll try to enter the tunnel to see if he is too much uncomfortable and if the tunnel widens after a few steps.

Returning to the others " I've got the feeling time could be an issue."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 8, 2002)

"Look, Dan, whoever that blood belongs to is either dead already, or being kept alive for a reason.  We'll find him either way.

"Besides, if we need to go get some light, I've got a lantern back at the smithy," Jack concedes.  "If we're going back there, we might as well stop by the Chandler, since it's on the way.  In the mean time, we can close the trap door, and stack some crates and barrels over and around it.  That way, no one will be able to lift it open from the inside and this end of the tunnel will be secure."

Jack tests a few of crates and barrels to find the heaviest ones he can lift.

"I'd also wager that someone would be expecting us through that tunnel," he warns.  "We were none too quiet coming through that door."


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

"Danmor already has his things. Why don't you wait here?" Arthael suggests, looking at Danmor. "I say we split up and get some equipment, then meet back here in... oh... 30 minutes should be enough. You don't want to jump down a dragon's throat unless you have some mint... heh heh." Arthael smiles. 

If the others agree to his suggestion he hurries off to Noscelle's, leaving Crow with Danmor


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 8, 2002)

"I've got a lantern at the temple, which is nearer, but if you really need your equipment I'll wait for you."
Danmor helps Jack blocking the passage.
"But please, hurry up."


----------



## reapersaurus (May 8, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> * "I say we split up and get some equipment, then meet back here in... oh... 30 minutes should be enough. You don't want to jump down a dragon's throat unless you have some mint... heh heh." Arthael smiles. *



"You can get whatever you need, Art.

But I've got all the equipment _I_ need right here..."
Arim pats his backpack, and pulls out a sunrod.

"I've got light, if anyone _really_ needs it.

But let's think about this for a second.

This tunnel is hardly 3 feet wide.
Whoever goes down there is going to have to crawl on their hands and knees thru wet clay to get to the end, which could be hundreds of yards away.

then they'll probably emerge to an unknown and unsecured room, and that's if there's no latch which stops them from getting out.

The bird could fly that distance in less than a minute, and if what I've heard is right, you'll probably be able to find out what the bird sees, right Art?

Oh, wait a sec.
The bird couldn't see down there, and I doubt if he'll carry this sunrod in his beak. 

So we should probably all go down, for safety, or none go.

For myself, I'd rather check out our hunch first, and see if the tunnel ends at Zelper's place.

Maybe we can save from having to get really dirty this morning.
I hate that."


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

Arthael leaves Crow sitting on Danmor's head or shoulder and leaves to get his things from Noscelle's place, assuming that nothing happens to him on the way...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"But let's think about this for a second...
> ~
> ...For myself, I'd rather check out our hunch first, and see if the tunnel ends at Zelper's place." *




"My point precisely," Jack agrees.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 8, 2002)

OOC: Since Crow has a STR of 1, he isn't able to carry the sunrod only if it weighs more than 3 lbs (and I doubt it should be more than 1). Anyway Arthael cannot see with his eyes, so it is still a risk. I thought the passage was wider, Mark can you specify it?

Danmor recollects his things "Now, if you really think that chack master Zelper's house is a wise thing to do, let's go, but, please, don't ever tell me you _hate_ to get dirty when a life is at stake!"
He recomposes shortly after, with his normal tone of voice, "Excuse me, I'm really sorry for this burst. Let's try to do the right thing, I'll follow your advices."
He seems very contrite to have lost control.


----------



## Mark (May 9, 2002)

OODM: Great character development by everyone!

Hold off on posting at this point until I have a chance to get the next DM post together.  I'll try to add some details that will help clarify a couple of things in contention.  Then we'll move on... 

*edit* We'll put the game on hold until Friday, after the boards reopen.  No need to post and acknowledge this announcement since that'll just use up post space i from our 200 posts per thread limit.  *end edit*


----------



## Mark (May 11, 2002)

OODM: Lovingly written with a wink, a nod and a nudge...

Arim first thought about someone using the tunnel to move stolen goods in or out of Jalston grates on him as he recollects his brother's crimes and perceived transgressions.  Someone in this town or, at least, somebody who was in this town a year ago knows more than what came out.  Someday he might be able to get to the bottom of it and exact some form of revenge.  Time will tell.  The immediate problem is figuring out where this tunnel goes and if the Chandler Zelper used it, or was made to use it.  With a quick jibe at the Watchmen, he suggests a course of action.

Finding no alternate source of light in the outer room to that which burns brightly in the back room, Arthael returns to the group.  He prompts Crow to have a closer look down in the pit, and to where the tunnel might lead.  Using his powerful beak, Crow picks up the Sunrod from where it had dropped and hops into the pit, though seems hesitant to proceed into the tunnel itself.  Arthael quickly proposes that they, or at least he, retreat to the house of the Chandler, and the fair Ponulia, to inform her of the discovery despite having any solid evidence of the whereabouts of Zelper.  He trails off, glancing nervously at each of the others, assessing their reliability.

Taking a closer look at the tunnel, and its southwest direction, Haggerty leans down into the pit far enough to see by the light of the Sunrod.  It goes along, nearly straight, for thirty feet and continues.  The rounded walls give it a fairly circular shape about three feet around almost consistently.  The damp clay sides, top and bottom are sure to mar any clothing, armor and whatnot worn by anyone trying to traverse its length.

Seeing the Crow deftly handle the Sunrod in its beak brings a thought to Danmor's mind.  He recalls the merchant from whom he had purchased the device some time ago mentioning it would last for half a dozen hours.  Unless this tunnel is over a couple of miles long, even at a crawl someone could move its length and return before the light was extinguished.

Haggerty notes the tracks run as far as can be seen and further still.  Looking along its southwest direction, he stands, points to the Chubby Chandler's direction (the southeast) and begins to comment on its destination. Before realizing his compass is off, he begins to theorize on the means by which it must be used.  He then notes that the Chandler may have purchased this place knowing of the existence of the clandestine crawl-way, proposing a plan to go, over-ground, to the Chandler and seek its end.

Arthael, still a bit unnerved by the prospect of proceeding into the unknown without more than what he is carrying and but subconsciously beginning to pick up yet on Haggerty's directional miscalculation, realizes that going to the Chandler's might simply mean getting closer to the trouble in a quicker way.  Mentally taking a one eighty, he now puts forth the notion that the tunnel needs to be explored more fully before abandonment.  Barring that, he suggests doing neither and heading across the street to the tavern for reinforcements and gear.  

Perhaps sensing the mage's uneasiness, the Shepherd's son mocks him.  Pointing out a number of flaws in his reasoning, Arim reaffirms his own faith in the honesty of the Chandler's daughter, dismissing any subterfuge on her part as unlikely.  Unfortunately, he also looks to the southwest running tunnel and points to the southeast, where lies the Chandler's shop, and expounds a number of reasons why going there first is a better choice than crawling along the hole.  With a wink to the Watchman, he makes a quick comment regarding Ponulia's anatomy.  Ducking under Haggerty's arm outstretched toward the southeast, he hops into the five foot pit and takes a look southwest, the direction of the tunnel, and gets a look at its pitch.  It seems to move in that direction on a level plane.

The Acolyte, pointing southeast while standing near the edge of the pit that marks the entrance to the southwesterly running tunnel, interjects that Ponulia should have known of it if the tunnel led to her father's shop.  Ignoring the fact that a Sunrod is as good as a filled lantern, he claims acquiring a lantern will be necessary to their task.  Slipping down into the pit, though a tight fit, he takes a quick look for additional blood drops and does indeed see several heading southwest along the tracks.  He raises his arm to point them out to the others.

Continuing to point southeast, but now beyond the Chandler's and toward the smithy's shop, Haggerty explains that a lantern can easily be had from his home.  He suggests securing this end of the tunnel, explaining that someone on the far end (he now also gestures southwest) may well be at the far end awaiting their pursuit.

Arthael now proposes that in one twelfth of the time it would take for the Sunrod to expire, they could be back here with an equally useful lantern.  They could also bring other equipment, possibly thinking to himself that an extra flask of oil would make it more useful, by that time, than the Sunrod that is right in front of them all.  

Arthael starts for the door but is stopped in his tracks by Danomr's exclamation that he could procure a lantern from a much nearer location.  He does, however, acquiesce that there might be more to Arthael's trip home than only procuring a lantern.

Arim further befuddles the Mage by producing yet another Sunrod from his backpack, holding it up for them to see by the light of the currently blazing Sunrod.  The latter of which has now been shining brightly for all of a quarter of an hour, merely one twenty-fourth of its light expectancy.  By its highly underestimated illumination the rascally Rogue notes that to traverse the tunnel will surely cause some discomfort and uncleanly results.  He continues by way of suggesting that the bird that is seemingly in the keeping of the Mage might be persuaded to do the trip for them.  Before allowing the plan to be considered completely, he dismisses it and proposes that the whole group crawl forth valorously to wherever the southwest passage might lead.  He does add the caveat that he thinks it would be unwise to explore further, opting instead to head southeast to the Chandler's place.

Arthael turns back for a moment, heads over to Crow and lifts atop the Acolyte.  Depositing him there, he turns again for the exit.

Haggerty concurs with the final suggestion of Arim which coincides with his own previously stated position of heading to the Chandler's shop.  He points again to the southeast as it begins to dawn on him that it is certainly not a direction shared by the southwestern tunnel.

Danmor now incensed that Arim could have factored in future laundering needs to their strategy, gives in to the idea that leaving this fresh clue and new-found escape route is also the best course of action.  Surely if the Mage doesn't have all of his worldly belongings, and the others believe that leaving this scene of the possible crime means going to where the daughter of the recently missing Chandler is located makes sense.

Of course, it's in the wrong direction, they have little more to report other than that they have all given up on following the blood trail and there's a secret hole that would leave the Shepherd's son dirty and might be part of a theft ring.  With no news of her father, they may have to deal with her disappointment.  Nonetheless, they can wait there for a half an hour and chat with the Chandler's daughter while the Mage encumbers himself.  The four of them, as they walk out of the back room of the warehouse, have a brief moment to reassess their scheme…


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 11, 2002)

OOC: written lovingly as well.

Misdirection: I just checked and you are right. I think everyone has trusted jack without check, and probably he downloaded first version of the pdf, the one with number error.

Light: No way. Till Arim showed his sunrod, our only light source was the Light spell I cast on my morning star. Ten minutes duration. Check page 6 at the end. No other sunrods. And Arim has said he doesn't want to use unless it is necessary.

Solutions: Is anyone entitled to a wisdom check to notice the misdirection? If you edit your post above I'll edit this out too to an IC post.


----------



## Mark (May 11, 2002)

OODM: My bad on the light source thing.  The way it was being discussed I had thought you assumed that you had a Sunrod all along and I wasn't going to go back and try and change things retroactively.  I'd rather move forward, not backward, to clean up errors.  Leave it as it stands but let's just move on.  Feel free to mock some of my NPCs if it'll even the score. 

I tried to answer as many of the details that were asked for IC, in my IDM form.  I'd prefer to avoid OODM and OOC posting as much as possible.  Looks like that wasn't possible this time. 

As far the the direction goes, I'm playing it like you've all just realized it. *shrug*  I generally fit those kind of checks into the text rather than OODM and say "You take a check and notice..."  Much in the same way you will see me say that someone "spots" something and such within a post.  You'll have to just pardon my having some fun with everyone pointing this way and that while beginning to realize the miscalculation.  I like to bring a little absurd humor to the game when possible.  If you ever see someone carrying a ladder, be careful not to be too close and call out thier name... 

Whoever posts next can be the lucky fellow who exclaims "Aha!" and figures it out for the group. 

Up to you what you wish to do from there.  I'd suggest everyone put forth their best plan, rather than each proposing a handful, and whichever one gets the most support quickly becomes the way to go.  I just figured I should give you one more chance to change the plan since it was initially based on that miscalculation.

(I don't believe that I ever changed those numbers, though it might be possible.  Feel free to call me on that if it's the case.  )


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 11, 2002)

As the adventurers leave the building, the light on Danmor's mace slowly fades away. Coming from the darkness inside the building, the acolyte's eyes are struck by the morning sun. Raising a hand to protect them, he murmurs a prayer:"Powers of Light, please guide us on our way."
A sudden thought crosses his mind as he watch the sun shining over the last part of city walls, the one that defends the Dives and ends up by the sea.
We were wrong!
"Arthael! Come back!" he shouts, hoping to be heard by his companion that has run forward. Unsure about the result, he addresses the raven he's carrying on his left shoulder "Please, go find your master and tell him to come back immediately. Quick!" he hurries, giving him a thrust to make him fly up, then he turns to Arim and Jack.
"Look!" he says pointing the dome of the Temple of Darien and lowering his voice "The tunnel is headed this way, not THAT way" he's now pointing a building to the left of the central gate "It doesn't go to the Chubby Chandler, it goes to the Keep. And we have to follow it the hard way."
He walks back into the warehouse without waiting for their reactions.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 11, 2002)

_OOC:  Hrmm...  I just checked your link.  The copy I have at work has the descriptions for #25 & #26 swapped.  Oh well._

Once outside the building, Jack regains his bearings.  "Damnation! he exclaims at his mistake, "If the tunnel goes straight southwest, it'll head under the old wall directly beneath the Bazaarmaster's office.  After that, it'll be another hundred and fifty yards before it passes under the walls of the keep, and I can get us in there."  He stops short in his ruminations...

"The garrison...

"Leave the tunnel blocked, Dan, and we'll meet Arty at the Chandler.  I want to ask Ponulia a few questions anyway.  After that, I'll give you all a tour of the Keep and the Garrison."


----------



## turtle (May 12, 2002)

Arthael... (nothing to add currently. I am not sure where the last dm post etc places me)


----------



## reapersaurus (May 12, 2002)

reapersaurus a WHILE back[/i]
[B]since it seems to direct straight at Upper Jarlston (wonder if it goes under Darien's temple said:
			
		

> *"Look!" he says pointing the dome of the Temple of Darien and lowering his voice "The tunnel is headed this way, not THAT way" he's now pointing a building to the left of the central gate "It doesn't go to the Chubby Chandler, it goes to the Keep. And we have to follow it the hard way."
> He walks back into the warehouse without waiting for their reactions. *



Arim follows the acolyte back into the discovered room to the tunnel, lighting his sunrod as they walk back in so as to shed some light on the situation.
"Like I said, Danmor, do you think the priests know about this tunnel maybe going underneath the temple?

Well, since you say there's blood down there, I think we'd better have a look-see..."

The rascally rogue rappels into the hole with little relish.
Arim confirms the presence of the blood, and stretches out a bit in preparation for a potentially cramped, loong crawl.

"Well guys, if there's no other ideas, someone's gonna haveta crawl into the unknown.
I might as well earn my days 'wage' - hell, it's better than tending to the sheep's business. 
The only thing I'm wondering about is :
if I crawl thru the tunnel, how are you guys going to know where I'm at?
I just hope the cart doesn't come at high speed down this track with a heavy load, and hopefully nobody opens up a trap door while I'm poking around under their establishments.

Tell you what, guys - if I go down there, you guys keep your ears peeled for any disturbances on the other side of the city wall, if I get in trouble down there.

OK?" 

. o 0 (_God, I don't trust these city businessmen!
ANY ONE OF THEM could be the one that is in charge of this whole operation.
For all I know, even the Zelpers could be in on it - naaa, that Ponulia's too young 'n honest-looking to put this all over on us.
I just hope none of these snake-oil salesmen doesn't get the drop on me this morn. )_

"So, ummm, Arthael - do you think your bird could stay behind me while I'm crawlin' and if I need to I could scribble a message on a piece of paper that he could bring to you guys?
You know...  if trouble comes along or something unexpected is down there..."









*OOC:*


 God, I was dyin' when I got to this part in your post, Mark:







> Arim further befuddles the Mage by producing yet another Sunrod from his backpack, holding it up for them to see by the light of the currently blazing Sunrod. The latter of which has now been shining brightly for all of a quarter of an hour, merely one twenty-fourth of its light expectancy. By its highly underestimated illumination the rascally Rogue notes


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Like I said, Danmor, do you think the priests know about this tunnel maybe going underneath the temple?"*




"Well, they surely don't. If they knew, they would be likely eager to know who's using it."


"I'm going through it. What if we find Master Zelper wounded or worse? He'll need my help. And those outside won't hear anything, Arim. Once the tunnel trespasses the walls, it will have at least five feet of rubble above. It would be nearly impossible to find out the exit from outside, Jack."
He turns to the guardman and smile "You'll better go talk to Ponulia alone. No need to shake her anymore. We'll wait for you. Tell her about the tunnel, in case... Just in case. And make sure to find Arthael!"

"Now let's take a look around, Arim. Have you got a tinder box?"

Danmor goes near the tunnel entrance to smell the air, trying to understand whether there are some air intakes along the way, or the air seems stagnant


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 12, 2002)

"Alright, it won't take long...  I'll be right back" Jack says on his out of the warehouse.  "And Arim...  If you are going to crawl through that mudhole, make certain you bring the cart back with you."

Unless someone else has an objection, Jack heads out of the warehouse, through the North Gate, and over to the Chubby Chandler.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 14, 2002)

((Mark what is the status of my character?))


----------



## reapersaurus (May 14, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Now let's take a look around, Arim. Have you got a tinder box?"*



"A tinder box? For what?

I got a few things in my pack, but that's not one of them.

Might as well get this crawl started..."

With that, the reluctant rogue reins in his ruinous resistance.
He ducks down into the tunnel and heads out, sunrod in front of him, eyes and ears peeled.


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *((Mark what is the status of my character?)) *




Here's my take on what has happened (backtracking)...



			
				turtle said:
			
		

> *Arthael leaves Crow sitting on Danmor's head or shoulder and leaves to get his things from Noscelle's place, assuming that nothing happens to him on the way... *




But something has happened to him on the way...



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Arthael turns back for a moment, heads over to Crow and lifts atop the Acolyte.  Depositing him there, he turns again for the exit...
> 
> The four of them, as they walk out of the back room of the warehouse, have a brief moment to reassess their scheme… *




I noted that the whole group was apparently leaving before releazing the miscalculation.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *OODM:...
> 
> ...As far the the direction goes, I'm playing it like you've all just realized it...
> 
> ...




This was for everyone...



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *We were wrong!
> "Arthael! Come back!" he shouts, hoping to be heard by his companion that has run forward. Unsure about the result, he addresses the raven he's carrying on his left shoulder "Please, go find your master and tell him to come back immediately. Quick!" he hurries, giving him a thrust to make him fly up, then he turns to Arim and Jack... *




Danmor was sure to remind Crow with whom you have an empathic link...



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *"Leave the tunnel blocked, Dan, and we'll meet Arty... " *




Jack called you Arty...



			
				turtle said:
			
		

> *Arthael... *




You corrected him...



> _Last edited by turtle on 05-12-2002 at 08:42 PM _
> *Arthael... (nothing to add currently. I am not sure where the last dm post etc places me) *




You later edited the post but I hadn't noticed that.  I was at this point working under tha assumption that you has stayed, corrected Jack, and were planning on posting more when you had more time.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *The rascally rogue rappels into the hole with little relish.*




Arim in the hole...



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Danmor goes near the tunnel entrance to smell the air, trying to understand whether there are some air intakes along the way, or the air seems stagnant *




Danmor sniffing the hole...



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Unless someone else has an objection, Jack heads out of the warehouse, through the North Gate, and over to the Chubby Chandler. *




Jack heading to Chandler's (unless some stops him)...



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *With that, the reluctant rogue reins in his ruinous resistance.
> He ducks down into the tunnel and heads out, sunrod in front of him, eyes and ears peeled. *




Arim anxious at the hole...

I was waiting for you!   Feel free to either re-iterate going to the Bookbinder's or change and stay near the hole, or do something else entirely.  Whatever you would like.  I didn't want to post until I saw your final decision.


----------



## turtle (May 14, 2002)

Arthael straightens himself out and shakes his head. The last few minutes have been very strange. Arthael slowly remembers what is going on and turns back to the warehouse. Re-entering, he meekly follows the other adventurers...



((for me the whole misunderstanding was the light thing. i didn't want to crawl around a tunnel in the dark. my character had no light source on him and from my understanding no one else did eather <sic>. now that we have that sorted out lets get on with the exciting parts! ))


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2002)

Muttering a brief prayer, Danmor glances at the sun as it rises towards its zenith in the east.  His sudden revelation of the directional miscalculation is quickly explained to the group members nearby and they settle on a plan.  Haggerty will be heading to the Chandler's place while Danmor and Arim will survey the tunnel.  Danmor also sends Crow after Arthael, to see if the Mage will continue to the Bookbinder's Tower or return to the warehouse. Haggerty proceeds on his own as Danmor and Arim reenter the back room of the building.  Arim kindles a sunrod to light the way.

Landing upon his shoulder, Arthael feels urgency in the demeanor of Crow.  A sense that he may be needed back at the warehouse turns him on his heels and he rejoins the group.  On his way he passes Haggerty who explains the others have returned to the hole but that he is still heading to the Chandler's to check out what might be happening on that front.

Passing through the gate to enter Upper Jalston, Haggerty takes a quick left to head toward the Chubby Chandler's shop.  Glancing to his left, he gages that he must be directly southwest of the hidden tunnel entrance in the warehouse.  Of course, he can't see the warehouse because it is beyond the Bazaar Overseer's building and the wall that surrounds Upper Jalston, but he feels confident he is on a line with the tunnel if it were to extend in a relatively straight direction.  In fact, in his mid, he'd be a little over one hundred feet along its length at this point.  

Turning to look along it, should it be longer and still straight, Haggerty sees that the Bazaar is now in the full swing of mid-morning business.  "Better the devil you know," old Slort used to say to him.  By this he meant that while it was common knowledge among the town watch that local business people were sometimes disreputable, the folks that made up the community of the Bazaar were "outsiders" and not to be trusted.

Back inside the warehouse, Danmor takes in the aroma of the damp clay mixed with sand and sea water.  Having no experience with underground structures of any kind, he just feels happy that the stench of sewage isn't included in the blend of smells.

Arim suggests a plan regarding Crow as Arthael walks back into their midst.  Without waiting for an answer to his suggestion, he bends down to enter the tunnel.  He sees that the tunnel goes for thirty feet and continues.

(OODM: Trying to keep two separate groups in synch can be tough.  Best to post your intentions and allow me to let you know how far you get.  

At this point, Haggerty is as far as in front of the Overseer's place, Arim is in the Tunnel Entrance while Danmor and Arthael are now both standing over the hole that is the tunnel entrance.  

I know that Haggerty was planning on going to the Chandler's place, but he may have other thoughts based on spotting the general direction of the tunnel.  

I know Arim is planning on just scurrying along the tunnel, but he also made a sugestion to Arthael that requires attention before he can just crawl ahead of the others because I don't know if the Crow is going along, or Danmor, or Arthael so I don't know if I am describing the three of you in the tunnel of just Arim or some other combination.  

Danmor suggested that he might be needed in the tunnel but never stated that he explicitedly plans to follow Arim nor whether he plans to follow immediately or with some space between.  

Arthael is now back at the tunnel, said he doesn't want to go in the tunnel without a light source, but hasn't actually said he intends to go into the tunnel, in what order, or with what timing.  

Choices, intentions, "marching order", intended tactics while in the tunnel,  plans for other eventualities?, etc., please.  

*If/then* statements are a good way to handle your posts.  

"If I see a Gelatinous Cube in the tunnel, I will attempt to back out.  If someone is in my way as I back out, I will try to club them to death/unconciousness and crawl over their lifeless form to safety.  If I wet my pants again, I will blame it on the Crow.  _Ignoring all else_, I plan to run to the edge of the cliff and dive to the bottom of the chasm..."   

*Intentions* and *actions* but *not results or outcomes*, please.  

The more you give me to work with, the less I have to stop when coming to a point where a decision needs to be made.)


----------



## Mark (May 14, 2002)

Everyone be sure to start (if you don't already) saving your posts in text or doc files on your own computers in case there are some losses due to the move to the new server.  Thanks, gang!


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 15, 2002)

"No problem, Arim. I just wished to look for air flows to the tunnel. Nevermind"

Danmor gets ready to descend in the tunnel just behind Arim. He checks all his equipment, making sure he didn't forget bandages back at he temple, set hem ready for use, and pins his tunic in a way it doesn't hinders him. A last check to his spell components pouch, and 
"I'm ready. "


----------



## tleilaxu (May 15, 2002)

Crow leaps of Arthael's shoulder and flies ahead of Arim a ways (if possible carrying the light source in his beak). Arthael turns to Danmor

 I will go last. he says with a sense of finality.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 16, 2002)

OOC:  Sorry, guys...  I'll be a little busy until Saturday.  Jack is still haeding to the Chandler with the intention of questioning Ponulia about the previous owners of the warehouse.  After that, he's heading back to the warehouse.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2002)

Arim nods to Danmor about him accompanying, and gets a scrap of paper ready in his pouch to write on if he needs to communicate something to Art via the bird.

The wary young farmer's son holds the sunrod in one hand and pulls out a dagger and holds it in the other, advancing cautiously illogically expecting to be attacked after every few feet to begin with on his first 'job' in the big town.

After awhile of advancing down the tunnel, he'll ease up a bit if he isn't attacked, and begin listening and looking with more logical intent, trying to keep quiet while working his way down the tunnel towards the unknown, keeping the darkness at bay with the light of the sunrod, and his hope of doing well with his skills this morn.

If attacked, he'll defend himself primarily.
If it's vermin, he'll be more aggressive ; he knows about animals.

He'll whisper updates as he gets info about the tunnel back to Danmor if he feels it's safe to (like if the tunnel will be turning, or pointing out interesting parts of the tunnel, or if he hears anything). 

If the bird is still with them down there after aways, that'll be cool with him.
As long as the bird stays quiet.

Once he gets dirty, he won't care that much about getting dirtier - it's all a part of the job...


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2002)

Very busy weekend for me.  Jack- If you want to add more, you have this weekend to do it.  Everyone else, hold tight until after the weekend.  Thanks.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 18, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Passing through the gate to enter Upper Jalston, Haggerty takes a quick left to head toward the Chubby Chandler's shop.  Glancing to his left, he gages that he must be directly southwest of the hidden tunnel entrance in the warehouse.  Of course, he can't see the warehouse because it is beyond the Bazaar Overseer's building and the wall that surrounds Upper Jalston, but he feels confident he is on a line with the tunnel if it were to extend in a relatively straight direction.  In fact, in his mid, he'd be a little over one hundred feet along its length at this point.
> 
> Turning to look along it, should it be longer and still straight, Haggerty sees that the Bazaar is now in the full swing of mid-morning business.  "Better the devil you know," old Slort used to say to him.  By this he meant that while it was common knowledge among the town watch that local business people were sometimes disreputable, the folks that made up the community of the Bazaar were "outsiders" and not to be trusted.*




Jack makes a quick mental note of all the buildings, booths, carts, shacks and vendors in the bazaar lying along the line he believes to be the path of tunnel.  He resists the immediate urge to follow that line to a possible tunnel exit, and presses on with the business at hand, walking on to the Chubby Chandler.

Once there, he simply walks in without knock or preamble.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 19, 2002)

Arthael relaxes and sighs, resigning him to his fate. Mentally, he sends calm emotions to Crow, instructing him to be stalwart. Arthael breathes in quickly, soaking in the sights and smells around him, so different and alien from all he is used to, yet strangely stimulating...


----------



## tleilaxu (May 21, 2002)

Arthael sighs and shuffles his feet...

((Arthael is obviously the most impatient... either that or he gets on the boards when they're not busy))


----------



## Mark (May 21, 2002)

(OODM:  Went out of town last Wednesday and only had limited online access, hence my post about being busy until after the weekend.)

Crow hops past Arim at the tunnel entrance, attempting to snatch the sunrod in passing, but as it isn't offered, it isn't snatched.  It continues on to the distance of the light, hopping and fluttering a bit as it goes.  Being only three feet wide, the tunnel is not large enough to allow for the full breadth of Crow's wingspan but it can move considerably more quickly then a crawling person.  Arthael gets the feeling that Crow has not yet encountered anything and is going to proceed further unless prevented from doing so though it ventures no further than the end of the illumination.

Arim scurries along the tunnel floor about forty-five feet with Crow maintaining a thirty-foot lead, just in the light.  The tunnel continues roughly straight, deviating only slightly left, right, up or down, but not so much as to suggest an intentional change of direction.  Danmor crawls along right behind Arim, with Arthael following behind Danmor.

Haggerty notes that the tunnel likely heads towards the gate to the Main Keep, by way of the Bazaar, if it extends that far.  Naturally, that is just a best guess and not confirmed by surveying equipment or engineering skill.  Nevertheless, he heads to the Chubby Chandler's shop and sees Ponulia sitting anxiously by an open window.  When she sees the blacksmith's son, she rushes to the door and meets him on the front step with a huge hug and a kiss on his cheek saying, "Thank goodness you have returned!  I know you must have good news for me!"


----------



## Mark (May 25, 2002)

Damn if I grabbed those posts by turtle and Jack before they switched the boards around again!  Sorry, fellas!  You're going to have to re-add them here yourselves and we'll pick it right back up from this point.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 25, 2002)

last word from arthael was..


 Hey, give the light to the bird...


----------



## Mark (May 25, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *last word from arthael was..
> 
> 
> Hey, give the light to the bird...  *




OODM: Sure, that might be all you wish to do in how you directly affect the game at this point.  It might even be wise to do no more than this, lest you be getting ahead of yourself without the results of that one small action being unveiled to you.  Yet I can't help thinking that you would like it very much if you could participate beyond this meager offering...?

We all know that just making up stuff about the world might hurt the concept held by the DM but the world of the character is in the mind of the player.  Nothing is stopping you from expounding on how the character feels or what sort of moral and ethical musings might be floating around in his head.  Is the character happy or sad? Is he feeling greedy?  Tentative? Impish?  Get inside the character's head and give your DM a little more to go on while working his butt off to bring you this game.  It can only be to your benefit to spill your character's internal beans upon the page.

Surely a week of the boards bouncing back and forth between servers has you itching to write a little more than just that...


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 26, 2002)

While Danmor concentrates on the blood trail, becoming more and more worried as they advance in the tunnel his thoughts go to his duties at the Temple.
By this time Terner should have returned at the Temple with the lambs, and he will begin to ask what's happened to me. He'd never suspect me to be twenty feet under him. Or not... I can no longer see the opening of the tunnel but I am really clueless on where we are... I hope Arim knows.
Mmmm, he (if the wounded man is really Master Zelper) has lost a lot of blood. I hope they didn't finish him up. Please Darien let us be in time to save him. Now I understand my teacher's words "A good healer is eager to do his work; a better healer is eager NOT to do his work".


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 26, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *When she sees the blacksmith's son, she rushes to the door and meets him on the front step with a huge hug and a kiss on his cheek saying, "Thank goodness you have returned!  I know you must have good news for me!" *




"Not just yet," he mumbles, becoming annoyed at her blind affections for him, "We're still looking.

He guides into the shop by the arm, and closes the door behind them to shut out the noise of the street.  Once inside, he fixes her with a sober look, hoping for once that she'll take something seriously.  "Ponulia, we need to know who your father bought the warehouse from.  It's very important.  Please tell me anything you know about them."


----------



## tleilaxu (May 27, 2002)

Arthael's face shows no emotion. He reaches out with his feelings toward his familiar, revelling in the shared sensation. Having gotten over his momentary panic, Arthael has now steeled himself for what lies ahead and is even somewhat eager to proceed through the tunnel. His face, however, disembles whatever emotions rage beneath the surface.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 27, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *last word from arthael was..
> 
> Hey, give the light to the bird...  *



Arim thinks to himself, "that bird would have to be an Olypmian to hold this 3' long, iron bar in that 8 ounce frame of his..."

...as he whiles away the time, crawling forward in the muck.


----------



## Mark (May 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Arim thinks to himself, "that bird would have to be an Olypmian to hold this 3' long, iron bar in that 8 ounce frame of his..."
> 
> ...as he whiles away the time, crawling forward in the muck. *




OODM:

PH pg 114 - *Sunrod*: This 1-foot-long, gold-tipped, iron rod...

PH pg 144 - Sunrod...  ...1lb.

MM pg 201 - Raven... ...Tiny Animal... ...Str 1...

MM pg 200 - Raven... ...2 feet long... ...wingaspans of about four feet...

MM pg 5 - Tiny...  Weight 1 lb.- 8 lb.

PH pg 142 - (Str) 1 (Light Load) up to 3 lb. ... (Medium Load) 4-6 lb. ... (Heavy Load) 7-10 lb.

You've still not cleared up whether you have relinguished the sunrod to Crow (the Raven).  Up to you, of course, but try to make my life a little easier by saying so one way or another.  Also, if you're playing that your character doesn't understand it, that's fine, but if this is your way of misquuoting the rules to a fellow player, than I think we've discussed that before.  I awaited your post clarifying whether or not you have given up the sunrod...


----------



## reapersaurus (May 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


 That is an impressive bit of quoting, Mark.
I didn't misquote - I guessed, and was right about the material, but not about the length.

I personally don't believe the bird can pick up a mini-crowbar.
My PHB doesn't state the weight of the sunrod - the weight of a crowbar (which the picture clearly shows is almost identical to the sunrod in all except heft) is 5 pounds (and that seems light).

Arim has never seen a bird pick up more than a couple-ounce object.
If this Raven wants to pick up the sunrod if he has to drop it, than more power to him. 

Player request: can we please have something happen in the tunnel other than the Herculean bird look longingly at the light source?  *big poke of fun*


----------



## Mark (May 27, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I awaited your post clarifying whether or not you have given up the sunrod... *




Clarify, please...

(PS. I made a ruling and laid a foundation based on the rules.  This is not a debate.  Regardless of what you believe should be the case, this is how it is.  Please resist the urge to hold the game hostage while you debate a ruling I have made and clarify what I have asked you to clarify.)


----------



## tleilaxu (May 28, 2002)

(i guess just assume the bird now has the light)


----------



## Mark (May 28, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *(i guess just assume the bird now has the light) *




If I was to assume, I'd have to go the other way.  The point being, I've asked twice for a clear decision, and would rather not assume.  As it is, my hands have been tied by thiss for over a week.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Arim has never seen a bird pick up more than a couple-ounce object.
> If this Raven wants to pick up the sunrod if he has to drop it, than more power to him. *



I thought this was clear.
Apparently not.

Here, let me clarify:
Arim didn't give the sunrod to the bird because he doesn't believe a bird can carry such a heavy object.

Arim has the sunrod in his left hand, and a dagger in the other, while he is crawling down the tunnel, alert for any information his senses can relay to him.

A sunrod isn't a halogen lamp- it would need to be directed at locations of interest as Arim crawls into the dangerous (he worries) tunnel.
He doesn't want his vision in the hands of a bird his first job out.

And here's the post 11 days ago that basically said the same thing:







> The wary young farmer's son holds the sunrod in one hand and pulls out a dagger and holds it in the other, advancing cautiously illogically expecting to be attacked after every few feet to begin with on his first 'job' in the big town.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 28, 2002)

((whatever... lets move on?))


----------



## tleilaxu (May 30, 2002)

((so what's up fellas? losing interest? ... mark, you've gotta move this on))

(i say f* this small stuff and let's just move on, or a month from now we'll be at the end of the tunnel)


----------



## reapersaurus (May 30, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *((so what's up fellas? losing interest? ... mark, you've gotta move this on))
> 
> (i say f* this small stuff and let's just move on, or a month from now we'll be at the end of the tunnel) *











*OOC:*


 I check the thread multiple times a day, just in case there's something I can respond to.
I agree about moving on - I've been trying to see what happens in the tunnel for almost 2 weeks now.

I'm sure Mark has LOTS of neat stuff in his city (and even perhaps world) that he can bring to LIGHT in this adventure... *pun intended*
I'm sure we'd all benefit from having more gaming, not less.

Mark - regardless of whether a bird can pick up a bar of iron, I've role-played my character, and the sunrod's currently not an in-character issue.
However you want to rule things, that's fine - you're the man.
You can choose whatever you want to do - all I have limited control over is Arim's actions.
I am not planning on leaving this adventure, unless you kick me out. 
Your adventure is bigger than one character, or even player.
I would hope you would want to elaborate on the world you've set up.
Can we continue, please?  







Arim thinks while crawling thru the dark, worried about vermin . o 0 "I wonder if that rat that set-up my brother's down here somewhere like his cousins.."


----------



## Mark (May 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *  I am not planning on leaving this adventure, unless you kick me out.  *




You're not getting off that easily... 

Been busy with other creative writing (that I couldn't ignore).  Except for a few posts of a General Forum nature and straightening the Chicago Gameday schedule, neither of which demand the type of creativity required by a game, I'm just a little short on time and juices.  Posting soon, I promise.  My apologies for the delay...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 30, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *((so what's up fellas? losing interest? ... mark, you've gotta move this on))*




Nope...  Just waiting to hear what Ponulia has to say.  Unless, that is, you'd rather I bitchslap her into telling me what I want to know.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

((do it jack, see what happens ))


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2002)

Not sure if we still have a thread size limit, but we'll close this one down before it reaches 200 just in case.  No more posting to this thread please.  I'll start a new thread this weekend and we'll continue the game.  Thanks! 

(MODERATORS PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD)


----------

